# Cocaine Stories - The White Devil



## floridasucks (Oct 24, 2008)

well heres a funny story. one time i went to the crack spot in my 95 golf (piece of shit) to pick up a 40 of that white pony. so i get it, its smells fire, all is good until..... im coming to a stop sign looking to the left to see if the road is clear. i dont notice the car in front of me until its to late. BOOM i hit that back of the car at about 5-10 MPH. then this bitch starts screaming u hit my car ass hole. in the mean time there is a cop across the street doing radar. so i pull around like im gonna talk to her through the window and i just start laughing and peel out. i bucked my ass back home and got FUCKKKEEEDDD UP. ahhh what an andrenalin rush. 

now whos got another good coke story?


----------



## caliboy80 (Oct 24, 2008)

why didnt the cop go after u?? he was prob scoring some shit 2..

iv had crazy nights on coke and e's, the best are when u drive around with friends and talk shit and smoke weed til the sun comes up, then reality starts coming back

I dont do coke anymore really it make me 2 stupit/crazy/loud...


----------



## smokeh (Oct 24, 2008)

nope, no crazy coke stories bcoz ive only experimented with the stuff a couple times. dont touch it.

the devil!!!!!!!


----------



## makinthemagic (Oct 24, 2008)

this ex stripper i was banging loved coco. i was nailing her in my bedroom. every minute or so she would get up, rip a line or 2 off my desk (with her nekkid ass right in my face) and then got into bed and continued the banging.


----------



## DoctorGreen (Nov 13, 2008)

I went camping a couple years ago with a bunch of my family, and it was getting cold so I dug out my camo army jacket I wear when camping, and I found a teener in the jacket pocket! Must have been at least 2 years since I'd been camping. SCORE! 

BTW, how coked out do you have to be to lose a teener in your jacket pocket and pack it away for a couple years?!!!

I don't do the shit anymore though. I would get blasted a lot back then, but I quit when I basically ODed a couple times doing a ball to my self in a 12-24 hour period I decided to give it up before I ended up in the hospital and in rehab for awhile.


----------



## Biggravy22 (Nov 13, 2008)

Tried Coke once. Didn't do a damn thing. Funny thing is everyone else was gone, and all I got was the drainies.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 13, 2008)

My sisters husband was a crack head. She and I used to have to go get him from crack neighborhoods all the time. One night when he didn't come home (again) we went out to look for him. So we entered the hood and were looking when a dealer starts yelling 'thats the motherfucking car that ripped me off last week!' We were trying to get the fuck out of there and they pulled guns...they shot out her back window....Apparently her hubby was in her car when he decided to jack some dealer....we sold that car the next week.


----------



## gogrow (Nov 13, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> My sisters husband was a crack head. She and I used to have to go get him from crack neighborhoods all the time. One night when he didn't come home (again) we went out to look for him. So we entered the hood and were looking when a dealer starts yelling 'thats the motherfucking car that ripped me off last week!' We were trying to get the fuck out of there and they pulled guns...they shot out her back window....Apparently her hubby was in her car when he decided to jack some dealer....we sold that car the next week.


 

i used to be a crackhead myself.... i supposedly "owed" one of the dealers about $100, it was my "friend's" debt, i was being held accountable cause he "put it in my hand".... after pullin a gun on me twice, i decided to give him a shotgun to squash the debt... a week later, he's acting like he doesnt know anything about it, wanting his money still; so i said "fuck em" and just kept dealing with the other guys i knew in the hood by my house... after seeing me over at the crackhouse for a few hours, and then tryin to block me in on the street (did some cool ass high speed reverse drivin for like a mile) he went to my corner, bout 200ft from my house and waited, cause he knew i was goin home to smoke... pulled up at the stop sign and he turns, i saw the window go down, and then saw chrome.... i floored it and he ended up shooting about 4ft behind my door into my gas tank door, missed the tank (thank god), but the bullet ricocheted off the wheel well and ended up in my tire... 

funniest thing is when i go to walmart to fix the tire (fix a flat can even stop up a bullet hole), the guy was like "what happened, ran over somethin".. (as hes walking to the tire) then he sees the bullet hole, "holy shit bro, what kind of shit are you into??!" i just smiled and told him to give me a new tire


----------



## BackDoorMan (Nov 13, 2008)

gogrow said:


> i used to be a crackhead myself.... i supposedly "owed" one of the dealers about $100, it was my "friend's" debt, i was being held accountable cause he "put it in my hand".... after pullin a gun on me twice, i decided to give him a shotgun to squash the debt... a week later, he's acting like he doesnt know anything about it, wanting his money still; so i said "fuck em" and just kept dealing with the other guys i knew in the hood by my house... after seeing me over at the crackhouse for a few hours, and then tryin to block me in on the street (did some cool ass high speed reverse drivin for like a mile) he went to my corner, bout 200ft from my house and waited, cause he knew i was goin home to smoke... pulled up at the stop sign and he turns, i saw the window go down, and then saw chrome.... i floored it and he ended up shooting about 4ft behind my door into my gas tank door, missed the tank (thank god), but the bullet ricocheted off the wheel well and ended up in my tire...
> 
> funniest thing is when i go to walmart to fix the tire (fix a flat can even stop up a bullet hole), the guy was like "what happened, ran over somethin".. (as hes walking to the tire) then he sees the bullet hole, "holy shit bro, what kind of shit are you into??!" i just smiled and told him to give me a new tire


 
wow, sounds like an awesome time.. gettin guns pulled on me, gettin shot at, runnin from dealer's... hell yeah, get the wife and kid's, bring ya momma and ya pappa.. lol.. sounds just.. awesome..lol..

I trie dto fuck with coke.. but I bought a quarter ounce one time.. got it home, strated doin it... greta shit.. spent teh entire day, at home, playing guitarhero and doin coke.... smoked all my pot and got a nose bleed.. so I was like fuck this.. threw teh shit in the garbage for the garbage men and havent went back since dude...

Hope those day's are behind you now go..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 13, 2008)

BackDoorMan said:


> wow, sounds like an awesome time.. gettin guns pulled on me, gettin shot at, runnin from dealer's... hell yeah, get the wife and kid's, bring ya momma and ya pappa.. lol.. sounds just.. awesome..lol..
> 
> I trie dto fuck with coke.. but I bought a quarter ounce one time.. got it home, strated doin it... greta shit.. spent teh entire day, at home, playing guitarhero and doin coke.... smoked all my pot and got a nose bleed.. so I was like fuck this.. threw teh shit in the garbage for the garbage men and havent went back since dude...
> 
> Hope those day's are behind you now go..


I think it is an adrenaline rush...it is a crazy feeling being chased by dealers, and then the gun shots....it is in a twisted way, an adrenaline rush...and I am a adrenaline junkie. When it happened to me I was scared shitless but afterward it was like 'what a fuckin rush'


----------



## gogrow (Nov 13, 2008)

BackDoorMan said:


> wow, sounds like an awesome time.. gettin guns pulled on me, gettin shot at, runnin from dealer's... hell yeah, get the wife and kid's, bring ya momma and ya pappa.. lol.. sounds just.. awesome..lol..
> 
> I trie dto fuck with coke.. but I bought a quarter ounce one time.. got it home, strated doin it... greta shit.. spent teh entire day, at home, playing guitarhero and doin coke.... smoked all my pot and got a nose bleed.. so I was like fuck this.. threw teh shit in the garbage for the garbage men and havent went back since dude...
> 
> Hope those day's are behind you now go..


 

yes they are behind me... i'll still snort up some powder if it comes around, but i wont pay for it... doesnt really effect me the same... but if i take one hit of crack, its on for the night.... or until i go broke.. once a crackhead always a crackhead is true... been over 2yrs since i've even done powder though; much less the whack crack... i did learn alot during those times though,,,,


----------



## gogrow (Nov 13, 2008)

Sunnysideup said:


> I think it is an adrenaline rush...it is a crazy feeling being chased by dealers, and then the gun shots....it is in a twisted way, an adrenaline rush...and I am a adrenaline junkie. When it happened to me I was scared shitless but afterward it was like 'what a fuckin rush'


 
it pissed me off more than anything.... i rolled around for 3days lookin for the guy, with a 30/30 in the passenger seat... thank god i didnt find him, and my buddy convinced me to stop carrying the gun... might be in prison right now...

on a side note; that same dealer is in prison for shootin up two cops.... with the shotgun i gave him... ooops


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 13, 2008)

gogrow said:


> it pissed me off more than anything.... i rolled around for 3days lookin for the guy, with a 30/30 in the passenger seat... thank god i didnt find him, and my buddy convinced me to stop carrying the gun... might be in prison right now...
> 
> on a side note; that same dealer is in prison for shootin up two cops.... with the shotgun i gave him... ooops


Oh yeah I would of been pissed too if I were you. You knew you did what you had to do to settle your debt and yet he wanted more. I would of been pissed too. In my case, it was different. My sisters hubby did rip someone off, so the dealer was justified in doing what he did. It just sucked because she and I didn't deserve it to happen to us, but, oh well. It did give me a rush to be in a chase like that....I think I have issues with desiring to do extreme everything....Like I said I am a adrenaline junkie.


----------



## BackDoorMan (Nov 13, 2008)

gogrow said:


> yes they are behind me... i'll still snort up some powder if it comes around, but i wont pay for it... doesnt really effect me the same... but if i take one hit of crack, its on for the night.... or until i go broke.. once a crackhead always a crackhead is true... been over 2yrs since i've even done powder though; much less the *whack crack*... i did learn alot during those times though,,,,


 
That's right.. DOWN with dope, UP with hope..lol.. 

Glad to hear that you've left those day's behind you... and yeah, once a head, always a head.. the problem is that rings true for anybodyw ho's easily addicted..

I wouldnt sya i'm easily addicted.. but I take things to an extreme.. like, fuck it I paid for a kilo today, so i'mma fuckin snort a kilo tonight...


----------



## gogrow (Nov 13, 2008)

BackDoorMan said:


> That's right.. DOWN with dope, UP with hope..lol..
> 
> Glad to hear that you've left those day's behind you... and yeah, once a head, always a head.. the problem is that rings true for anybodyw ho's easily addicted..
> 
> I wouldnt sya i'm easily addicted.. but I take things to an extreme.. like, fuck it I paid for a kilo today, so i'mma fuckin snort a kilo tonight...


 
im not easily addicted... i've just never met a drug i didnt like; except meth... and i liked it too.... so i tend to shy away from most things that dont grow from the ground...


----------



## Biggravy22 (Nov 13, 2008)

Tried Meth once. Never again. That shit is TOO good.


----------



## gogrow (Nov 13, 2008)

Biggravy22 said:


> Tried Meth once. Never again. That shit is TOO good.


 
i hated the way it made me feel... still did it though


----------



## Biggravy22 (Nov 13, 2008)

gogrow said:


> i hated the way it made me feel... still did it though



My buddy is like Do it, Smoke a blunt and then wait like 30 minutes. By the time I was done with my blunt I was totally overwhelmed. My mind was going 200mph. I was like "WTF" did I just do.


----------



## stunned (Nov 13, 2008)

I used to take a lot of the powder up the nose. I have good and bad stories and lots of each. I think i overdosed once though and that is the story I will tell. 

I was only 17 when i was into it and basically was a driver for the local dealer since we grew up in the suburbs there's no street corner johnny it was all delivery. So one day we made a pretty big sale and ended up with about an ounce of coke and a wad of cash so we decided to get fucked up good. We bought an ounce of some decent bud and started doing lines and smoking blunts. I did a little over an 8 ball fairly quickly but I had a decent tolerance at the time so that wasn't out of hand and smoked a few blunts. Then this girl I used to bang from time to time called and said she wanted to hang out so I headed off. 

I'm driving to her house and all of a sudden my hand starts tingling like that feeling when your leg falls asleep pins and needles type deal. Then the hand goes entirely numb so I look at it and realize i have no control over that hand and I feel the lack of control moving into my feet and my other hand so i pull over the car. Then right as I get to the side of the road a big flash like an old school camera bulb goes off and all I hear is a ringing in my ears. My hands are clinched whie knuckle on the steering wheel and I can't get them open, my whole body feels locked up so I thrust myself back in my seat as hard as I can to get my hands off the wheel. My hands are still clinched tight and pinned to my chest like those retarded people with the wrists bent down and all mangled looking. I am freaking out thinking i just made myself retarded or something so I squirm my way into the backseat and lay there and start forcing my fingers open and closed one at a time with my teeth. As I did this I started regaining control of my fingers and slowly over the next half hour from fetal position curled up in the backseat I regained my motor skills. I was shaking like fucking Muhammed Ali the rest of the day and just drove to the girls house and passed out in her bed for like three hours.


----------



## onebyte (Nov 13, 2008)

i once forgot my credit card and a envelope containing half a gram of coke - on the sink - in the bathroom stall of my local pub. Three minutes later it hits me - what the fuck!! wheres the coke??!! - i ran into the bathroom and there it was, both coke and credit card - lucky for me it was a slow monday night..

dont do it kids


----------



## gogrow (Nov 13, 2008)

stunned said:


> I used to take a lot of the powder up the nose. I have good and bad stories and lots of each. I think i overdosed once though and that is the story I will tell.
> 
> I was only 17 when i was into it and basically was a driver for the local dealer since we grew up in the suburbs there's no street corner johnny it was all delivery. So one day we made a pretty big sale and ended up with about an ounce of coke and a wad of cash so we decided to get fucked up good. We bought an ounce of some decent bud and started doing lines and smoking blunts. I did a little over an 8 ball fairly quickly but I had a decent tolerance at the time so that wasn't out of hand and smoked a few blunts. Then this girl I used to bang from time to time called and said she wanted to hang out so I headed off.
> 
> I'm driving to her house and all of a sudden my hand starts tingling like that feeling when your leg falls asleep pins and needles type deal. Then the hand goes entirely numb so I look at it and realize i have no control over that hand and I feel the lack of control moving into my feet and my other hand so i pull over the car. Then right as I get to the side of the road a big flash like an old school camera bulb goes off and all I hear is a ringing in my ears. My hands are clinched whie knuckle on the steering wheel and I can't get them open, my whole body feels locked up so I thrust myself back in my seat as hard as I can to get my hands off the wheel. My hands are still clinched tight and pinned to my chest like those retarded people with the wrists bent down and all mangled looking. I am freaking out thinking i just made myself retarded or something so I squirm my way into the backseat and lay there and start forcing my fingers open and closed one at a time with my teeth. As I did this I started regaining control of my fingers and slowly over the next half hour from fetal position curled up in the backseat I regained my motor skills. I was shaking like fucking Muhammed Ali the rest of the day and just drove to the girls house and passed out in her bed for like three hours.


 
gives me shivers... od'ing is not fun at all... never on powder, but i've went too far on the rock several times... just blacked the fuck out... come to sweatin and shaking, ears ringing... horrible feeling...


----------



## Bombadil (Nov 13, 2008)

Since everyone else has stories about being shot at, I'll share mine. Where I live there's no hood or gangs, but for some reason people like to play like there are. A lot gangster wannabes I guess you would call them. 

So we were driving across town, me in the passenger seat with my friend driving, and this car pulls up next to us at this red light and rolls down the window. The passenger commences to try to get us to buy something, what I don't know. We decline and pull off when the light turns green. This car keeps following us, riding our bumper, backing off, and just generally being a jacka**. 

Next thing I know the car pulls up even with us and a guy hangs out the window holding a cell phone in his hand like a gun. My friend reaches under his seat a pulls out a .45, cocks it, and points it at the guy. (He still had it under his seat since the last time we went to Memphis) The other car freaks out and floors it. 

I guess it isn't really a story about being shot at, it just has a gun in it.

I don't think they expected us to have a piece on us. Kinda funny. We wouldn't have actually shot or anything, but it was fun to put that little punk in his place. I hate people playing at being gangster, we don't need that crap around here.


----------



## stunned (Nov 13, 2008)

gogrow said:


> gives me shivers... od'ing is not fun at all... never on powder, but i've went too far on the rock several times... just blacked the fuck out... come to sweatin and shaking, ears ringing... horrible feeling...


 
Yeah it isn't easy to do on powder generally. I think it was the upper/downer weed coke mix. I had combined the two before but not in those quantities. 



Just to be an even bigger downer on this thread. I had a friend die while out picking up coke for a party we were at. He went and picked up 3 8 balls and was driving home when the cops pulled up behind him and flipped on the lights. He swallowed the three bags of coke because he got crazy paranoid. The cops just gave him a ticket and left standard stop. He then called us at the party and said " I just swallowed all of it what do I do" We told him to call 911 go to the ER make himself puke and get that shit the fuck out of his system. He said he couldn't make himself puke and he wouldn't go to the ER because his parents would find out. As we were talking he started getting really slurred and mumbling and became incoherent and then went silent with the phone still on. We called 911 but didn't know exactly where he was at. They searched the area we thought he was in and found nothing. The next morning a kid walking to school found his body underneath his car...someone had stolen his wallet..


----------



## DoctorGreen (Nov 13, 2008)

Thats crazy, he should have known that would kill him.

I've blacked out playing video games and woken up hours later with blisters on my thumbs. HUGE blisters covering the entire end of both my thumbs. My hands were locked onto the controllers. I had to pry them off. 

Thats why I quit, If I had an 8ball I would do the whole fucking bag.


----------



## stunned (Nov 13, 2008)

We were young and stupid. Though I've lost my closest friend and two really good ones to overdoses in the last two years now that we are "grown ups". I haven't done anything but smoke weed in over five years and I think my life is that much better for it.


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 14, 2008)

coke and crack can get you in some bad situations. 
keep the crazy stories coming people.


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 14, 2008)

I wouldnt sya i'm easily addicted.. but I take things to an extreme.. like, fuck it I paid for a kilo today, so i'mma fuckin snort a kilo tonight...[/quote]



haha hell yea thats how you do it


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 14, 2008)

Just to be an even bigger downer on this thread. I had a friend die while out picking up coke for a party we were at. He went and picked up 3 8 balls and was driving home when the cops pulled up behind him and flipped on the lights. He swallowed the three bags of coke because he got crazy paranoid. The cops just gave him a ticket and left standard stop. He then called us at the party and said " I just swallowed all of it what do I do" We told him to call 911 go to the ER make himself puke and get that shit the fuck out of his system. He said he couldn't make himself puke and he wouldn't go to the ER because his parents would find out. As we were talking he started getting really slurred and mumbling and became incoherent and then went silent with the phone still on. We called 911 but didn't know exactly where he was at. They searched the area we thought he was in and found nothing. The next morning a kid walking to school found his body underneath his car...someone had stolen his wallet..[/quote]



wow man thats really fucked up.


----------



## nemad (Nov 14, 2008)

i dont have any coke stories.

i did only amphetamine and extazy. this was kind a fucked up. i overdosed with amphetamine - i took about 1.3 grams - and this was my first time. i didnt ate for 4 days and later my stomick was hard like rock. i felt like dying. my mother made me ate something and after some days i started to feel better. from this party 3 days later i was driving home and i was like - "i dont understand anything. who am i?? what the fuck is this? why do i feel soo bad? what am i doing?" later i came back..

after fief weeks i tried extazy with my 2 closest friends - a girl who was my best girl friend for 3.5 years and a guy who was my best guy friend for 2 years. 

i was like - i love you guys. i dont want anything to kill our friendship and so on .. and after some hours i realised what a bunch of bitches and traitors are they.. i was cool but fief weeks later ended our friendship. only because of extazy. that was my second and last time i used shit like that. now i smoke only weed and sometimes drink some beers. i dont like to get drunk since i got good weed all the time


----------



## caliboy80 (Nov 14, 2008)

is an 8 ball a 1/8 oz?

i got caught dui when on coke, i drove through the town really fast and the cops came after me and i pulled over straight away, had hash in my pocket threw it in the ditch, all the coke in my brain, got banned from driving for 1 year..

id do some if i was out and someone offered me some but i dont buy my own anymore as ye said u have to do it all that night and go crazy.. its a nice feeling though, i done some in Argintina before and it was really strong stuff, i was wailking around the city at 6 am with big wide eyes.. good times


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 14, 2008)

caliboy80 said:


> why didnt the cop go after u?? he was prob scoring some shit 2..
> 
> i dont know why he didnt go after me. but i think he didnt even notice cause he was trying to catch people speeding.


----------



## caliboy80 (Nov 16, 2008)

they went after me cause i was speeding through town at 2am..
i did nt see them the where back the rd that i turned onto..


----------



## GrowTech (Nov 16, 2008)

first time I did cocaine I ended up running into these two mexican dudes who were coked out too... i got in their car, and we drove down the street and started snorting more lines... uhm, and then they busted out and locked the doors and said "youre under arrest, we're undercover narcotics" 

i totally shit my pants... thank god they were joking and then handed me some yayo... umm... if they were cops, they were the coolest cops ever. either way, pretty funny how cocaine always ends up with me goin through some messed up shit.

either way... it's been like 3 years since i've done it last... and while the high is probably my favorite high, i definitely do not miss the comedown.


----------



## GrowTech (Nov 16, 2008)

btw, coke gives me the worse sinus infections... i swear it's easier to just smoke it.


----------



## kingtrip (Nov 16, 2008)

gogrow said:


> i used to be a crackhead myself.... i supposedly "owed" one of the dealers about $100, it was my "friend's" debt, i was being held accountable cause he "put it in my hand".... after pullin a gun on me twice, i decided to give him a shotgun to squash the debt... a week later, he's acting like he doesnt know anything about it, wanting his money still; so i said "fuck em" and just kept dealing with the other guys i knew in the hood by my house... after seeing me over at the crackhouse for a few hours, and then tryin to block me in on the street (did some cool ass high speed reverse drivin for like a mile) he went to my corner, bout 200ft from my house and waited, cause he knew i was goin home to smoke... pulled up at the stop sign and he turns, i saw the window go down, and then saw chrome.... i floored it and he ended up shooting about 4ft behind my door into my gas tank door, missed the tank (thank god), but the bullet ricocheted off the wheel well and ended up in my tire...
> 
> funniest thing is when i go to walmart to fix the tire (fix a flat can even stop up a bullet hole), the guy was like "what happened, ran over somethin".. (as hes walking to the tire) then he sees the bullet hole, "holy shit bro, what kind of shit are you into??!" i just smiled and told him to give me a new tire


I'll never forget your fucking face the morning after that night...Imagine how I would've looked riding around with ya on that night (compared to the night when we gave homeboy a lift and he was talking about killing that other dude...ahhhh, good times)

Trip


----------



## gogrow (Nov 16, 2008)

kingtrip said:


> I'll never forget your fucking face the morning after that night...Imagine how I would've looked riding around with ya on that night (compared to the night when we gave homeboy a lift and he was talking about killing that other dude...ahhhh, good times)
> 
> Trip


 
"you wanna kill him???"

"do wha?"

"turn around.. we'll kill him..."

"uh, no"


----------



## kingtrip (Nov 16, 2008)

gogrow said:


> "you wanna kill him???"
> 
> "do wha?"
> 
> ...


Then the other dude with the huge knife...that was the craziest fuckin' night

Glad we survived them days...

Trip


----------



## berbonber (Nov 16, 2008)

coke makes my nose bleed 

crack makes me too high to speak 

!


----------



## hom36rown (Nov 16, 2008)

I've only done coke a few times..it was too expensive and didnt last long enough, never really got into it. Then I tried smoking meth, now thats some addicting shit. Cheaper, lasts longer, plus the crazy chemical clouds you blow are trippy. I was stuck on that shit for a while, did a bunch of fucked up shit,fucked over a lot of people and lost a lot of friends. Pretty fucked up, but it was fun for a while. Now I just do E at the occasional rave.


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 8, 2008)

....very interesting stories everyone...... now lets see some more....


----------



## The Son of Man (Dec 8, 2008)

I have to wear those nasal strips if I'm snorting coke or I clog up my nose.


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 8, 2008)

The Son of Man said:


> I have to wear those nasal strips if I'm snorting coke or I clog up my nose.


....damm that suksss......


----------



## Willie North (Dec 8, 2008)

thoes noise things are cool !
I find it hard to drive on coke
your just so like pumped?
LETS GO FOR A DRIVE 
LETS GOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 8, 2008)

hahaha thats exactly how it is willie fukin crazy cracked out shit. then u come down and life sucks.


----------



## Skordakis (Dec 8, 2008)

well these are all pretty crazy stories, i got 1 for u guys to. Just earlier this year about 3 months ago, me and my buddy had no money and we wanted to grab some blow for the night. We had like and oz of weed, smokes, and like a 24 of beer. So we call up some guy and ask to get a 8ball off him. He tells us we have to walk to his house which was about 30 minutes. On the walk there we got this crazy idea and we wanted to rob this guy but all we had was a lousy knife. Nyways, we end up meeting this guy in the path and he asks for our money, so we give him the money, it was only like 50$ and while he was counting it my buddy takes the back end of the knife and hits him as hard as he could on the temple, the man blacks out we get our money back, he had about an ounze of coke on him, we took that and we gained an extra like 300 in cash. lmfao, all i have to say is that was 1 hell of a fun night.


----------



## cheeseysynapse (Dec 8, 2008)

I love drinking beer. Guess that makes me an alchy.......so be it. And, I should preface the rest of this story with a caveat....I rarely ride the white pony, but love too when a good kegger comes about. And, if you want to waste the rest of the weekend nursing a hangover, I highly recommend drinking all night combined with an 8 ball with your friends on a friday night.

So, thats what we did. All night, drinking, snorting, smoking, and on and on. Well, the early light comes up, and we double down to "wake us up". Drink a beer to get that nasty all night party taste out of your mouth....

I drove that night. So, I drove the next morning. About 9:30 we're all fucked to all hell and want to sleep the rest of the weekend. So, I drive about 4 of us back home.

I'm still rampin after I drop off the last guy............

What do I do? Question: what is the last fucking thing you do after ramping all night? YOU GO TO FUCKING MALL AND BUY A TIE?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Double down son! Cause that's what I did. After walkin around for about an hour in the mall I walk into the ghetto fabulous men's store............y'know the one. They sell those lime green suits with the leopard print hats. And I bought a FLY ASS TIE, SON! I even wore to my court appearance 2 months later.

I leave the mall @ 12:30 p.m. and on the on ramp back to home I COMPLETELY BLACK OUT. Like turning off a light. BOOM! OUT! CRASH.......................Luckily, I only hit the guard rail.......

Regardless, you know how the rest of the story goes. I spend the next 5 hours in jail. Spend 3K on lawyer. And totaled my ride. And thank all mighty Allah, Sheeba, and Jesus I didn't kill anyone.

That was 7 years ago.... I've rode the white pony only one time after that.


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 8, 2008)

ahhh haha i love coke stories.


----------



## cheeseysynapse (Dec 8, 2008)

floridasucks said:


> ahhh haha i love coke stories.


Word tow ya mutha!


----------



## Skordakis (Dec 8, 2008)

lmfao ^ 100% agreed


----------



## gogrow (Dec 10, 2008)

yall makin me want some coke


----------



## Skordakis (Dec 10, 2008)

gogrow said:


> yall makin me want some coke


i think im gunna get some for this weekend haha, all this coke stuff makes me want some


----------



## triptonic (Dec 10, 2008)

Biggravy22 said:


> Tried Coke once. Didn't do a damn thing. Funny thing is everyone else was gone, and all I got was the drainies.


 same, but its funny seeing all your friends wired.

i like a bit of MDMA from time to time. beats coke and E`s hands down


----------



## Skordakis (Dec 10, 2008)

triptonic said:


> same, but its funny seeing all your friends wired.
> 
> i like a bit of MDMA from time to time. beats coke and E`s hands down


mdma is the same thing as e just more powerful...


----------



## triptonic (Dec 10, 2008)

Skordakis said:


> mdma is the same thing as e just more powerful...


yeah, its a purer form but doesnt contain the shit mixed with E tabs... like smack. come-downs arent as bad either which is a bonus, you do need a hoard of people on hand to hug though  and a wee smoke doesnt go a miss either.

dont know what its like in the US or other countries but you never know whats in your E`s or coke over here, could be anything.


----------



## Skordakis (Dec 10, 2008)

triptonic said:


> yeah, its a purer form but doesnt contain the shit mixed with E tabs... like smack. come-downs arent as bad either which is a bonus, you do need a hoard of people on hand to hug though  and a wee smoke doesnt go a miss either.
> 
> dont know what its like in the US or other countries but you never know whats in your E`s or coke over here, could be anything.


ahha yea well put  and im from canada, the only reason i no wats exactly in my e's is because my friends parents produce them in the facility somewere  its like a small warehouse. but thats the only place i get candy from is from them, and they say wat they use. usualy its mdma but 2c-b sometimes which is siiiick


----------



## triptonic (Dec 10, 2008)

Skordakis said:


> ahha yea well put  and im from canada, the only reason i no wats exactly in my e's is because my friends parents produce them in the facility somewere  its like a small warehouse. but thats the only place i get candy from is from them, and they say wat they use. usualy its mdma but 2c-b sometimes which is siiiick


nice, i wish i had friends like yours! lol. its a huge hit or miss here. you can tell there is more than 1 producer of "candy" here. i could get diamonds (an example) 1 day and they are awesome... the following week i could get diamonds from another guy and they will be full of everything apart from whats is meant to be in them. 

its the same with coke. people have started mixing shit in with it to get more money out of there stash... or even keep more purer stuff for themselves. the fave mixer for a bit was crushed paracetamol tabs or the insides of anadin capsules. 

some suppliers/people need a healthy slap, that kind of thing pisses me off. friends tell you what your getting from them... dealers however always seem to have "the best there is".


----------



## Skordakis (Dec 10, 2008)

triptonic said:


> nice, i wish i had friends like yours! lol. its a huge hit or miss here. you can tell there is more than 1 producer of "candy" here. i could get diamonds (an example) 1 day and they are awesome... the following week i could get diamonds from another guy and they will be full of everything apart from whats is meant to be in them.
> 
> its the same with coke. people have started mixing shit in with it to get more money out of there stash... or even keep more purer stuff for themselves. the fave mixer for a bit was crushed paracetamol tabs or the insides of anadin capsules.
> 
> some suppliers/people need a healthy slap, that kind of thing pisses me off. friends tell you what your getting from them... dealers however always seem to have "the best there is".


how were ur diamonds by the way, the ones here back in the day were like the effect of 5 normal candys. it was so sick. and yea i have a few coke dealers 1 of them cuts it with baking soda which is so gay cause it just burns. the other cuts it wit i have no idea, soem white powder no one knows, and last but ont least my friends parents again  my favourite because its like 80% pure most of the time. which is ridiculously good.

but yea all dealers seem to have the best there is if ur not good friends with them.


----------



## triptonic (Dec 10, 2008)

not a fan of diamonds... doves are better, they are pretty dire too. 

rolex is the way to go if you get good ones.

ima stick to MD... no going back for me now 

EDIT: ima risk this and say im still quite young so iv only heard from friends who are older what pills were like "back in the day". it seems they are no where like what they used to be from what i heard.


----------



## Skordakis (Dec 10, 2008)

triptonic said:


> not a fan of diamonds... doves are better, they are pretty dire too.
> 
> rolex is the way to go if you get good ones.
> 
> ima stick to MD... no going back for me now


haha doves arent to bad, but yea i stick to my good old mdma. They have there custom pill its pink/white like mixed spots, rounded on both sides like 2x the size of a normal 1, and it has a flower on it like the star of david or w.e but it has rounded edges like a flower not the points like the star.


----------



## triptonic (Dec 10, 2008)

Skordakis said:


> haha doves arent to bad, but yea i stick to my good old mdma. They have there custom pill its pink/white like mixed spots, rounded on both sides like 2x the size of a normal 1, and it has a flower on it like the star of david or w.e but it has rounded edges like a flower not the points like the star.


sweet. we get the MD in powder form, rarely as liquid.. never seen the tabs, would love to have one though.

we either take bombs (wrap md in a rizzla rolling paper and swallow) or snort it. it burns a little after a while though.


----------



## Skordakis (Dec 10, 2008)

triptonic said:


> sweet. we get the MD in powder form, rarely as liquid.. never seen the tabs, would love to have one though.
> 
> we either take bombs (wrap md in a rizzla rolling paper and swallow) or snort it. it burns a little after a while though.


u get mdma in powder, if someone ever gave me powder i would smack them. we only get pills here. nd oh boy the last time i snorted e was liek 2 years ago hahaha never done it since, it fucked up everyones nose so we stick to popin them. and yea sometime we crush a pill to powder wrap it in a zigzag or rizzla w/e and swallow it , its called parachuting here and u deff get the affect quicker.


----------



## triptonic (Dec 10, 2008)

Skordakis said:


> u get mdma in powder, if someone ever gave me powder i would smack them. we only get pills here. nd oh boy the last time i snorted e was liek 2 years ago hahaha never done it since, it fucked up everyones nose so we stick to popin them. and yea sometime we crush a pill to powder wrap it in a zigzag or rizzla w/e and swallow it , its called parachuting here and u deff get the affect quicker.


im not bothered about what form its in... as long as my friend has that bag of shit full with "red" written on it, im happy lol. 

bombs/parachuting is a good fast hit i agree. first time i did it, it didnt work that well. dipped my finger after a while and booooom! i was like homer simpson after licking that poisonous frog.

i must disapper now, away to pick up some puff


----------



## Skordakis (Dec 10, 2008)

triptonic said:


> im not bothered about what form its in... as long as my friend has that bag of shit full with "red" written on it, im happy lol.
> 
> bombs/parachuting is a good fast hit i agree. first time i did it, it didnt work that well. dipped my finger after a while and booooom! i was like homer simpson after licking that poisonous frog.
> 
> i must disapper now, away to pick up some puff


hahaha alright man catch later  happy smoking


----------



## mahlye (Dec 10, 2008)

my friend did too much coke and he died. that's the craziest story that I can tell pertaining to coke, I myself have never tried it because of that. now I have another friend who has become addicted...and half the guys on his dormitory floor in college are drug addicts.


----------



## Skordakis (Dec 10, 2008)

mahlye said:


> my friend did too much coke and he died. that's the craziest story that I can tell pertaining to coke, I myself have never tried it because of that. now I have another friend who has become addicted...and half the guys on his dormitory floor in college are drug addicts.


that shit hits hard in college i heard, i never went tho so i wouldnt no, but my friends tell me stories.


----------



## kingtrip (Dec 10, 2008)

Skordakis said:


> that shit hits hard in college i heard, i never went tho so i wouldnt no, but my friends tell me stories.


Oh yeah...

All of my clientele in Florida (when I was there for college) was nothing BUT college kids. Their noses are the thirstiest. Luckily for me I moved and gave up the selling of hard shit.

Trip


----------



## Skordakis (Dec 10, 2008)

kingtrip said:


> Oh yeah...
> 
> All of my clientele in Florida (when I was there for college) was nothing BUT college kids. Their noses are the thirstiest. Luckily for me I moved and gave up the selling of hard shit.
> 
> Trip


haha yea, i do it occasionaly but never have the mind set to get addicted to it, ive done it over 100 times probably to.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Dec 10, 2008)

I used to do alot of coke, now i have heart disease!!!! Great story right?
not going to try and preach to all of you still riding that wave, but be warned, it will catch up to you!


----------



## kingtrip (Dec 10, 2008)

Skordakis said:


> haha yea, i do it occasionaly but never have the mind set to get addicted to it, ive done it over 100 times probably to.


Yeah...I'm back in my mind frame of more organic methods of getting high i.e. weed and shrooms, and feel the need to keep away for the harder chemicals. I think my body deserves a break from them. Hell, I drink beer and that's enough for the synthesized chemicals...I don't even drink sodas anymore

Trip


----------



## kingtrip (Dec 10, 2008)

SpruceZeus said:


> I used to do alot of coke, now i have heart disease!!!! Great story right?
> not going to try and preach to all of you still riding that wave, but be warned, it will catch up to you!


another reason I wanna stay away from it...

scary stuff, yo...

Trip


----------



## Skordakis (Dec 10, 2008)

kingtrip said:


> Yeah...I'm back in my mind frame of more organic methods of getting high i.e. weed and shrooms, and feel the need to keep away for the harder chemicals. I think my body deserves a break from them. Hell, I drink beer and that's enough for the synthesized chemicals...I don't even drink sodas anymore
> 
> Trip


agreed  and yea alcohol is 1 of my favourites to just chill. I dont drink soda ny more niether


----------



## Skordakis (Dec 10, 2008)

SpruceZeus said:


> I used to do alot of coke, now i have heart disease!!!! Great story right?
> not going to try and preach to all of you still riding that wave, but be warned, it will catch up to you!


u sure u got heart disease from coke? , im not doubting it just would liek to know if u know for sure it was from that.


----------



## kingtrip (Dec 10, 2008)

Skordakis said:


> u sure u got heart disease from coke? , im not doubting it just would liek to know if u know for sure it was from that.


Hell, even if it wasn't a direct cause, I'm willing to bet it was a contributing factor. My old boss from a few years ago is having hella heart troubles now and he's been a giagantic coke-head since as long as I've known him. I mean, he wasn't exactly the smartest about it, considering he had heart troubles before and was still snorting (and I think he still is) but I know for a fact that it's all catching up to him now.

Trip


----------



## Skordakis (Dec 10, 2008)

kingtrip said:


> Hell, even if it wasn't a direct cause, I'm willing to bet it was a contributing factor. My old boss from a few years ago is having hella heart troubles now and he's been a giagantic coke-head since as long as I've known him. I mean, he wasn't exactly the smartest about it, considering he had heart troubles before and was still snorting (and I think he still is) but I know for a fact that it's all catching up to him now.
> 
> Trip


yea truee to that


----------



## SpruceZeus (Dec 10, 2008)

Skordakis said:


> u sure u got heart disease from coke? , im not doubting it just would liek to know if u know for sure it was from that.


Confirmed by my doctor!!! i had to go to the ER after doing a G because i couldnt get my beat under control, since then i've had an irregular heartbeat.
Not to mention the countless cases of young people dying from cocaine induced heart attacks.
Now i LOVE cocaine, so dont get me wrong here, but it is just not safe. Even if it doesnt directly cause you serious health problems, it is a catalyst to many terrible troubles...


----------



## Skordakis (Dec 10, 2008)

SpruceZeus said:


> Confirmed by my doctor!!! i had to go to the ER after doing a G because i couldnt get my beat under control, since then i've had an irregular heartbeat.
> Not to mention the countless cases of young people dying from cocaine induced heart attacks.
> Now i LOVE cocaine, so dont get me wrong here, but it is just not safe. Even if it doesnt directly cause you serious health problems, it is a catalyst to many terrible troubles...


u went to er after only a g? wow man ur tolerance must be low. i did about a 8 ball in a night and i was good to go.


----------



## Bookworm (Dec 10, 2008)

Skordakis said:


> u went to er after only a g? wow man ur tolerance must be low. i did about a 8 ball in a night and i was good to go.


it happens to some people. the same way _SOME_ (but not most) people get addicted to the sweet leaf.

there's always a small percentage of the population that will be affected by certain drugs in ways much different from most.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Dec 10, 2008)

Skordakis said:


> u went to er after only a g? wow man ur tolerance must be low. i did about a 8 ball in a night and i was good to go.


Could be my tolerence is low, or could be i got really pure stuff. I hope all those 8 balls dont get to you.


----------



## Louis541 (Dec 10, 2008)

I can confim the marijuana being addictive part. Not physically. I just get really irritable and would do almost anything for weed.


----------



## kingtrip (Dec 10, 2008)

SpruceZeus said:


> Could be my tolerence is low, or could be i got really pure stuff. I hope all those 8 balls dont get to you.


Don't feel bad bro, I took myself to the E.R. after a night of making a grand off some really good raw. I mean, when we tested the stuff it was 75% pure...we're talking fishscale. So after being excited about making money and having GREAT shit left over, I blew through 2 grams in about 2 hours and didn't really know what to do with myself after that. Heart was racing and I kept thinking I was gonna die and knew at that moment that I needed something to slow me down...went to the hospital where they pumped Ativan through my veins and made sure I didn't fuck up my heart. Scary shit...that opened my eyes up to the dangers. Unfortunately I didn't stop then, but I definitely slowed down and learned to pace shit out. 

Happy to say I'm clean and free of that stuff now and sticking to my ganja!!!

Trip

---------------- 
Now playing: Alice In Chains - Junkhead via FoxyTunes


----------



## jsn9333 (Dec 11, 2008)

kingtrip said:


> Yeah...I'm back in my mind frame of more organic methods of getting high i.e. weed and shrooms, and feel the need to keep away for the harder chemicals. I think my body deserves a break from them. Hell, I drink beer and that's enough for the synthesized chemicals...I don't even drink sodas anymore
> 
> Trip


Right on. The 'naturally occuring' drugs are for me... weed, shrooms, wine, coffee. I don't even think of alcohol as "synthesized" since I've seen deer stumbling drunk in the woods from eating wild grapes that fermented on the vine. That's about as natural as it gets. I do try to stay away from liquor though... its too strong for my blood. That's the same reason I stay away from coke. I'd chew on a coca leaf (how it originally was used), but I don't go near the chemically "concentrated" powder form. 

Don't get me wrong! I'm not judging people who drink liquor or do coke... its just not for me b/c I get carried away with shit too easily. I suppose my position is a little ridiculous since if I did a tiny line of coke it would be the equivalent of what would be in a leaf "tea" infusion or from chewing the leaves. But like I said... the potential for me to fuck up with the strong stuff is just too great. Everyone's got to draw their line somewhere I guess.


----------



## danknugz (Dec 11, 2008)

never ever tried cocaine. all you guys and your stories are making me even more grateful for my decision


----------



## Skordakis (Dec 11, 2008)

danknugz said:


> never ever tried cocaine. all you guys and your stories are making me even more grateful for my decision


na its deff 1 of the coolest things ever, if u wanna feel like u own the world u should try it.


----------



## cxt (Dec 11, 2008)

JSN, no amount of coca tea will make you feel like cocaine, although it has a nice buzz to it


----------



## funkdocKT (Dec 11, 2008)

i once had a connect named _Greselda Blanco_...but that dried up when she tried to kidnap JFK jr. (c) Cocaine Cowboys 2


----------



## jsn9333 (Dec 11, 2008)

cxt said:


> JSN, no amount of coca tea will make you feel like cocaine, although it has a nice buzz to it


But, on the other hand, there *is* an amount of cocaine that will make you feel like coca tea.... a very small amount. Especially if you put the cocaine in a tincture mixture and absorbed it through your mouth. It's the same chemical substance, right?


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 23, 2008)

...................just did a 40 of that fire!!!


----------



## SweetTooth36 (Dec 23, 2008)

Did a Nummer Once and thought it was shit.... Never did it again


----------



## RadioKills (Dec 23, 2008)

Crazy all night party,
No sleep.
Hungover.
My friends want to go for breakfast.
I'm not sure if we did e,
I know my friend did,
All I know is I took my friend with me into the bathroom at my place,
and started railing hollywoods,
We went for breakfast,
more lines,
we ended up at the mall,
more lines,
Some shit went down and we ended up getting escorted out of the mall by two security guards.
I'm so fucked up at this point,
just flying on coke,
I just did a line in the bathroom.
Now when I'm being escorted out for a bullshit reason,
I am losing my edge,
my cool,
I need a smoke.
I light one up,
I'm still in the fucking mall,
The one security guard starts charging at me from about 20 feet away.
I'm in the mall smoking,
all coked out,
he's coming at me,
I'm fucking coked out,
coked out,
I'm fucking angry,
I WANT TO KILL THIS MOTHERFUCKER,
he's like 6 foot 4,
muscular,
he starts trying to tackle me,
I fend him off,
I'm going around in circles,
There's a crowd growing,
some cheering me,
more cheering me on,
I'm being spun around and i'm laughing my ass off,
it's so enjoyable,
he's been taking swings at my stomach and face,
He grabs me and my rat is in my sleeve,
I heard her squeak,
from pain,
I snap,
Clack to the jaw,
Drops him,
lucky shot I guess,
the other guard is pissed,
trying to get me too,
here goes the spinning,
why aren't my friends jumping in,
the crowds getting bigger,
more people are cheering me on,
I'm spinning and laughing,
CRACK,
another lucky shot to the jaw,
Some old guy is on the phone,
the cops are coming,
two security guards are on the ground,
4 cops are coming in,
this old guys trying to grab me but I'm swinging like crazy,
the cops get there,
4 of them,
clubs out,
I just dropped to my knees and put my hands on my head.

The charges for assault get dropped.
Because he hit me first and I defended myself.
half ounce of pot,
6 grams of coke.
jailtime


----------



## RadioKills (Dec 23, 2008)

Don't do coke kids!


----------



## DWR (Dec 23, 2008)

danknugz said:


> never ever tried cocaine. all you guys and your stories are making me even more grateful for my decision


dont start !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! EVER !!!!!!!!! ITS TO GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD !!!!!!!!!!!!! 


 got to stop now.... got loads of cash and well could lead to some shit evening, and next morning i wake up and think rofl ! 300 bucks for 3g's for nothing ! I could of brought 300 bucks worth of the best weed that lasts me for 1 week or more, and i am feeling great... not like cocain..

ahhh now i dont feel like taking it ! bad drug !


----------



## fukdapolice (Dec 24, 2008)

last year i tried it. kept awake for awhile, but it wasnt anything amazing to me. i thought i'd rather take Ex than sniff coke.

then a couple months later i tried it again. snorted half the bag, and 10mins later i was throwing up. it sucked.

ended up selling the rest to some dumbass who overpayed.


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 24, 2008)

RadioKills said:


> Crazy all night party,
> No sleep.
> Hungover.
> My friends want to go for breakfast.
> ...




awsome... was that your first time?


----------



## RadioKills (Dec 24, 2008)

nah,
I used to be hardcore into drugs,
I was dealing and popping e's,coke,ketamine,weed,speed,crack and acid.
I have alot of coke stories if you want to hear more.
That was my awakening of how fucked up I had become.


----------



## RadioKills (Dec 24, 2008)

I was wearing a pair of sport breifs that had a little pocket in them infront of my balls too.
I had about 8 grams of K and 20 pills in there.
When I got strip searched I had to pull them down but they never found them,
So I was in the court holding cell,
and I was talking to some thugs,
who were trying to run me up,
and I was like man,
your fucking with a cool guy,
and I gave them some k and e,
and they thought I was bomb shit.
I ended up with protection from that moment in jail though.
which is sick as balls.

When I was there though, I was wearing this Black Flag Tshirt with a picture of a cop with a gun in his mouth with a caption that said "MAKE ME CUM FAGGOT."

I dunno, I didn't have a bad time in jail,
I was laughing at everything because I was high.
The cops just wanted to fuck with me and by laughing with them because I couldn't help it,
they gained respect for me and I got super good treatment.

Lifes fucked up.


----------



## RadioKills (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## RadioKills (Dec 24, 2008)

I also ended up making out with some really got intern or something.
She was testing me for T.B
before I was in the cell,
but we were alone and she just kept looking at me and blushing,
and I was like,
I only fucked up a little 
Sweet talked her hahaha.

yeaaaaaah I'm cool.


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 24, 2008)

awsome stories..... even better shirt!!


----------



## RadioKills (Dec 24, 2008)

I use to roll with a gold plated glock,
telling everybody to suck my cock,
I had so much cash I didn't know what to do with it,
I used to hand out hundreds to homeless people for fun,
and run around toronto giving out free e to people when I was messed,
like anybody I met,
just throwing out pills into peoples hands.
I'm such a fucked up person.
I met this guy in a coffee shop,
and I felt like I needed to be his friend,
because he was in an accident and didn't remember anything,
and I was on e everyday,
and I used to just want to make everything better for him.
I'd take him out shopping and get him what he wanted.
I hate remembering this shit.


----------



## RadioKills (Dec 24, 2008)

I like to think I was a force of good in the world though,
I used to take street kids out for dinner,
take them shopping,
get them booze,
give them drugs,
buy them new clothes,
ipods,
I don't know.
I thought I was some kind of happy diplomat.
I crashed hardcore and I didn't touch drugs not even pot for a year and a half.
Now I'm doing e and shrooms again.
Failing school because it's too easy.
I'm fucked up.


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 24, 2008)

RadioKills said:


> I use to roll with a gold plated glock,
> telling everybody to suck my cock,
> I had so much cash I didn't know what to do with it,
> I used to hand out hundreds to homeless people for fun,
> ...


i wish i knew you back then......................


----------



## RadioKills (Dec 24, 2008)

hahaha, I would of easily dropped you pills and money if you ever talked to me.

I did pay first and last for some lady who got beat up by her boyfriend and thrown out into the streets with her baby and no place to go because her family lives in vancouver.

I got her a couch, tv, a bed.
Filled her fridge.
coffee table,
some lamps and stuff, all from IKEA.

I think that is one of my greatest moments.


----------



## RadioKills (Dec 24, 2008)

I robbed a massive bust a little while ago too,
biggest one in canada,
cops left so many plants.
I thought it was super historical and everybody needed to smoke the weed from it,
I gave weed to everyone I met till I ran out.
Told them the story of how I did it too.

It was a really fucked up night,
My homies were reading the paper,
and we all kind of thought the same thing at the same time,
got a ride set,
garbage bags,
flashlights,
ran into the field and just filled bags and bags.
The first night I did it though,
my friend got me to rail an oxy(which I'll never do again)
and I was fucked up.
I got a garbage bag right packed full of weed.
Ended up getting lost,
ran for an hour and a half or longer in the wrong direction trying to find the road.
My friends left, I don't blame them.
I came out onto a road,
tried to hitch a ride,
no go on the first car.
Then this car rolls up to a stop at the intersection I'm standing at,
soaking wet because I fell into a massive pond that was used to water the plants.
I leaned in his window, he's some kid about the same age as me,
he had a few beers and was going to some girls house,
I was like 40 minutes from my house,
I was like.
"Where are going?."
"some random road I can't remember."
"Can you drop me off in my town?" ( I said the actual name)
"I can bring you to this point."
"Do you have a problem with weed?"
"No..."
"Hold on."
I ran to the ditch where I stashed my goods,
and came back to the car,
the kid was like
HOLY FUCK.
"I'll give you an ounce if you drive me home."
He picked up some chick,
and he gave me cigarettes,
and I told them both the story,
and they were like whaaaaaaat that's fucking nuts.
He dropped me off near my house at some church.
Before he did though he was like,
"Your not going to run are you?."
I'm all like...
"No man, you basically saved my life and made my night."
I opened up the bag and gave him about 10 clones the size of my forearm,
and he was like holy fuck.
His car wreaked of dope too,
I got in my house at like 2:30 am.
Threw the bag on my dads lap and was like,
how's that for some pot 
hahahahaha


----------



## RadioKills (Dec 24, 2008)

The oxy made me lose my sense with reality,
I ran the whole time I was trying to get out of the massive 200 acre fields.
I ended up down the road about 14 blocks from where I started ahahaha.
I was like, man I'm so fucked right now.
I didn't know what to do but I just played it by instinct and I went to kitchener,
handed out weed to people that I met,
telling them the story.
I also made some old guy smoke pot for the first time,
I was like, 
yeah man, 
It's green tobacco from Israel,
it's about 100 times stronger than regular tobacco wanna try?
Smoked him a joint,
he was drunk and then he couldn't walk.
I just laughed hahahahaha.


----------



## RadioKills (Dec 24, 2008)

okay, this isn't white,
but it's e.
I ran through a field with my friend for no reason and it was so fun.
Then I ran into an electric fence and it freaked the fuck out of me,
and a big face flashed before my eyes when I got electrocuted like it was so weird.
It was like the man in the moon fell into my eyes.
I kept zapping myself trying to climb over,
and it was like,
the most sexual thing I've ever felt
without being sexual.
I think that fence put it in my ass without me knowing or something.
Really freaked me out.
Hahahaha


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 25, 2008)

that sucks man..... getting electrocuted while rolling does not sound like fun.


----------



## RadioKills (Dec 25, 2008)

hahaha but the e made it feel like it was good which is weird,
but I felt violated by it.
Like the electricity was molesting me.


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 25, 2008)

hahah thats fucked up man.....


----------



## RadioKills (Dec 25, 2008)

Yeah, drugs are weird.


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 30, 2008)

RIDIN THE WHITE PONY AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!! and this metallica sounds real good right now, that is until i finish the bag WOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOO... its some fuego


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 28, 2009)

keep up with the awsome adventures. i know everyones got at least one. LETS HEAR SOMEMORE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DWR (Jan 28, 2009)

heh, when we were on cocaine we used to act all nice and shit...

tell each other evrything, like uhhhh i feel this way and that.. bla bla .. snort snort !

what a waste of 2 years of my life :S

pathetic !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 28, 2009)

DWR said:


> heh, when we were on cocaine we used to act all nice and shit...
> 
> tell each other evrything, like uhhhh i feel this way and that.. bla bla .. snort snort !
> 
> ...


 
yea its an easy way to waste your money...........


----------



## DWR (Jan 28, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> yea its an easy way to waste your money...........



30 grand... very easy


uhh can u lend me 100 bucks, ill give it to you tomorrow BS, u give me cocaine u ass... i take, want more give more money out.. wtf !

pathetic.. stupid... devils shit ! tsss.. i even knew a guy that was 15 workd on the building site... collapsed cuz he was so pump'd up on cocaine.. not to mention he threw away his studying to work on the buildin site to earn 5 grand.. allot for a 15 year old .. but hey, he fucking snorted that shit, and landed in the hospital.. after that he had much more respect.. actually he landed in a home for drug addicts aso... his out now.. with 18... cool guy, he's a real good friend of mine... we go way back... 

I even know ppl that need cocaine to sleep ??????????

helloo ?????? crazy as shit... i wish i didnt know them... ugh 

sry but i just need to strengthen my ego against cocaine  


its a shit drug.... thinking about this is my story about cocaine. sry for the bad story guys


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 3, 2009)

ridin this bitch again, 50 for 25 today...... wooohoooo


----------



## Intellectual Pothead (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## floridasucks (Feb 3, 2009)

hahahaha that shit is fuckin hilarious..............


----------



## zentozias (Feb 13, 2009)

haha..these are great. i have a story too. its not really funny but it is definately memorable. it was my friends birthday(another excuse to get really coked up all day long) and it was at the height of my "coke days". so i got a gram and my friend and i killd it in like half an hour. we went to south beach and were riding around listening to music. after a lil we started to crash..BIIIGGG TIMMEEE.. i have never felt soo fukn shitty. i guess the clean was not that clean or somthing cuz i never felt a crash that intense. so we pulled together hundred dollars and copped from another dealer who hoookked us up (all within a span of about 2 hours). we end up at some party. and mee.. being a cracked out piece of shit went to the bathroom and did about a gram in one line and finished what we had. my friend from before disappeared and i had no clue what happnd to him, but i didnt care i was having too much fun. i get a phone call from an "UNKNOWN NUMBER" i answer it. its an old friend from middle school who somehow got my number. the first thing he tells me is "im soo coked up" and i respond with "we should meet up rite now...get some more and hang out." we do and before i know it the sun is comming up and i have spent about 200 dollars on coke in one night. i begin to crash...my friend whips out a couple of bars and i take one. my mom ends up commin home and my girlfriend comes over (neither have a clue that i have ever even tried coke). my mom makes me a sandwich and brings it to me. my gf is ontop of me smaking my face trying to wake me up. apparently i was sweating like crazy and dr00ling and shivering . i was not responding to anything. i suddenly stop and say "im tired im going to bed"..woke up 19 hours later


----------



## captain792000 (Feb 13, 2009)

i dont have any coke stories but where i live is heroin heaven...4 guys I went to high school with were riding around one night (3 were strung out junkies) and the one was fairly new to heroin, he asked them to shoot him up.....needless to say they did......he died.....they took his wallet, went and scored some more, went back to the one guys house, left their friend in the car dead until the next morning when one of the guys parents found him....

heres another....their were these 2 parents in their 40,s and their 25 year old son.......all junkies.....son just got out of jail...they decided to take a trip into the city to buy some smack.....long story short....their boy overdosed on the way so mom and dad pull the car over , take him out, and put him in a ditch, they pick him back up on their way home, when they get home, they put him in his bed and waited till the next morning to call the ambulance saying he died in his sleep overnight....

Ive had probably 15 friends or aquaintances die by suicide or overdose from heroin in the last 10 years.....

just thought Id share some stories.....


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 13, 2009)

dammm heroin sucks big time..... im glad i stayed away from that shit.


----------



## justatoker (Feb 13, 2009)

I fucking HATE coke and I think all crack dealers need to be force fed crack till there heart explodes.. Or at least like he did in that movie "white hot".


dont ride the white horse.


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 13, 2009)

haha crack kills... im just wondering justatoker why do u hate coke so much? did u have a bad experience cause if u did i would like to hear about it.


----------



## justatoker (Feb 13, 2009)

Well, yea I did.. Its not really something I like to talk about. But I was addicted to coke for a while , and it ruined my health and my life.. I have been clean for over 6 yrs however and will NEVER touch it again even if someone had a gun and told me that if I didnt do it they would shoot me... I'd say just go ahead and shoot... Im not ashamed of it..But I am dissapointed in myself and regret all the things that came from it ..Like my kidneys going bad,money wasted,got into legal trouble, pain / misery that I caused to my family etc etc.. Ive been to the bowels of hell and back because of coke.. But thank GOD I was able to open my eyes.. Ill be 7 yrs clean this summer. So yea, I hate coke


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 13, 2009)

justatoker said:


> Well, yea I did.. Its not really something I like to talk about. But I was addicted to coke for a while , and it ruined my health and my life.. I have been clean for over 6 yrs however and will NEVER touch it again even if someone had a gun and told me that if I didnt do it they would shoot me... I'd say just go ahead and shoot... Im not ashamed of it..But I am dissapointed in myself and regret all the things that came from it ..Like my kidneys going bad,money wasted,got into legal trouble, pain / misery that I caused to my family etc etc.. Ive been to the bowels of hell and back because of coke.. But thank GOD I was able to open my eyes.. Ill be 7 yrs clean this summer. So yea, I hate coke


that sucks... well good for you that u got ur life back. 




see kids coke is bad dont touch it!


----------



## justatoker (Feb 13, 2009)

thx man.. You can never get back everything though..


----------



## gogrow (Feb 13, 2009)

justatoker said:


> thx man.. You can never get back everything though..



most of my hometown (the ones that dont really know me at least) still look at me as a crackhead... i understand


----------



## kingtrip (Feb 13, 2009)

gogrow said:


> most of my hometown (the ones that dont really know me at least) still look at me as a crackhead... i understand


That'll fade quickly once the smack fiends take over...


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 13, 2009)

gogrow said:


> most of my hometown (the ones that dont really know me at least) still look at me as a crackhead... i understand


....so what u still do that?


----------



## gogrow (Feb 13, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> ....so what u still do that?



no.... why you got some??


----------



## zentozias (Feb 21, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> ridin this bitch again, 50 for 25 today...... wooohoooo


hahahaha.....ma daww


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 22, 2009)

zentozias said:


> hahahaha.....ma daww


 
you know it man........................

keepin it real-keepin it crunk.


----------



## bubbleinthebrain (Feb 26, 2009)

Well this one time, in boarding school, my homes and I were breaking chunks of this fat, maybe 1/2 oz rock of pretty quality shit...cutting up lines on his desk in his dorm room..an skipping out on the silly ass mandatory morning meeting the school does five days a week.

So, there I was, divvying out lines, trying my hardest to keep em even and straight even though I was jabbering at a million words a minute and shivering, and snuffling, and listening to The Idiot real loud. So, basically multitasking beyond belief. Anyways, I had like eight skinny, but tasty, lines laid out on the desk, and was shuffling them around with my school ID. 

It was then that my dorm head- real fucking rule book Mormon motherfucker- just slid his key in the door and opened without warning. He totally knew we weren't up to any good, and skipping the meeting, to boot. My buddy's back was turned to the door, so he sorta blocked the RD's sight for a moment, and I threw a cd over my card and these lines, and dropped the bag with the rock in it to my feet.

The dorm dick seemed to have seen me drop this baggy, and saw this rolled up $ten on the desk, and was instantly suspicious. He came around the side of the desk, and demanded that I get up off the chair, cause he wanted to look on the ground under the desk to see what I'd dropped. So I grabbed this baggy between by big and index toe of my right foot, and awkwardly shuffled away; blow in toe.........hah..(awesome, unintentional, and cheesy, pun's are the best...)

So the dick sticks his head under the desk, and it's then that I bend my leg back, grab the bag from between my toes with my hand, and cram the bag into my asscrack, squeezing my cheeks together, clenching the fucking thing real hard.

Needless to say, our freaking bugging out and sweating made the RD dick completely and totally suspicious, so he marched us to the dean's office, standing behind us meanwhile, watching us like a fucking hawk, making sure we weren't trying to ditch anything. There we were questioned, made to take everything out of our pockets and so on, while the RDick went back to my bud's room to investigate. We had nothing in our pockets, just 12 gs or so in my buttcrack....and knowing my rights, there was no way they could strip search me for it.

The RDumbfuck went and found NOTHING. He had rooted around pretty thoroughly, but didn't even look in the most obvious spot, the desk!, where my ID and all these lines were, under a cd!.....and we fucking got off scoff free.

Lucky as shit...thaas fo sho.


----------



## DWR (Feb 26, 2009)

bubbleinthebrain said:


> Well this one time, in boarding school, my homes and I were breaking chunks of this fat, maybe 1/2 oz rock of pretty quality shit...cutting up lines on his desk in his dorm room..an skipping out on the silly ass mandatory morning meeting the school does five days a week.
> 
> So, there I was, divvying out lines, trying my hardest to keep em even and straight even though I was jabbering at a million words a minute and shivering, and snuffling, and listening to The Idiot real loud. So, basically multitasking beyond belief. Anyways, I had like eight skinny, but tasty, lines laid out on the desk, and was shuffling them around with my school ID.
> 
> ...




 Awesome..... good shit !


----------



## Jorge (Feb 26, 2009)

I only tried coke once at my friends house. I really didnt since it was about 1 gram for about 6 people, i took 2 bumps/hits...it just made my nose runny as hell and my hand shake wtf...i probably wont try it again since i tend to like what i try My girl always trys to get me to try X. she used to take it...but no thanks...i know i would love it lol


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 26, 2009)

your slick bubbleinthebrain. nice story man.......

jorge sounds like you got some bunk shit.


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 21, 2009)

six days strait................. aahhhh ive had enough...


----------



## ANC (Mar 22, 2009)

seriously , you can give x a try, say once a year... more than that and it looses its joy fast.


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 22, 2009)

yep... deff have to limit that to very special occasions only.


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 23, 2009)

*THIS IS HOW YOU BUMP A THREAD...*


----------



## Dank Hill (Mar 23, 2009)

every coke story i have ends in the tragedy of an empty bank account


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 23, 2009)

Dank Hill said:


> every coke story i have ends in the tragedy of an empty bank account


or an overdrafted bank account... thats why its the white devil.


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 23, 2009)

come on Dank Hill lets hear a crazy story... i know you got at least one.


----------



## Dank Hill (Mar 23, 2009)

nothing too crazy to share.. however i have almost died to get coke. drove 45 miles in the middle of a snow storm for a ball. (we were wanting our own snow storm going on inside our noses).. anyways.. after waiting at some strange dudes house for over an hour the shit came. it was uncut which is hard to come by when you arent going straight through the dealer. to make a long story short i was driving home (going 25 in a 70mph zone) my friends cuttin up lines and feeding them to me. i take one nice bump then look up and i see 3 deer standing in the road looking at me. thankfully im only going 25 so dodging them was easy.. however the semi behind me was going a little faster, locked his breaks up and ran right into the back of my car. i ended up in the hospital with some pretty bad whip lash. my friend ate all the coke.. what a shitty night. that night i realized how evil coke is and havent touched it since.. i still crave it though.


----------



## nugsnotguns (Mar 23, 2009)

i 2nd the empty bank account tragedy. shit's not worth the trouble. X on the other hand, try it. once, IT'S FUCKIN AWESOME!


----------



## floridasucks (Oct 26, 2009)

gotta bump this thread...


----------



## Antny420 (Oct 27, 2009)

I love doing blow.About 4 years ago i was about 20 me and a friend where in riverside cali working on a little under a oz we were about half way threw we went threw a few hookers and maybe a 30 pack .Its about 1030 and i do two ripper one in each side and pass out and start flopping like a fish.My homie wakes me up gives me water and we keep at it.It was kinda scary but i was smashed so i kept doin it.Not a funny story but a story.I only do it like once a month now maybe do a an all nighter once in a while. never like to party with less than a gram tho waste of time and makes me hella fein


----------



## maurice*del*taco (Oct 27, 2009)

Skordakis said:


> how were ur diamonds by the way, the ones here back in the day were like the effect of 5 normal candys. it was so sick. and yea i have a few coke dealers 1 of them cuts it with baking soda which is so gay cause it just burns. the other cuts it wit i have no idea, soem white powder no one knows, and last but ont least my friends parents again  my favourite because its like 80% pure most of the time. which is ridiculously good.
> 
> but yea all dealers seem to have the best there is if ur not good friends with them.


ive heard of them cutting with some protein shit you get from a health foods store , almost like a caffine like high


----------



## vtguy429 (Oct 27, 2009)

One time I sold a kid shit that was already not to great, added .4 coke .6 baking soda and the kid celled me back and told its some of the firest shit ever.. I got a free 8ball out of the deal... great shit.. White devil she is indeed.


----------



## ThisJoints4URonaldReagan (Oct 28, 2009)

Thats what I always say, keep it to less than once a month, and you're never going to get hooked and probably keep from messing yourself up too bad. I know a few people that are fiends and it's real sad to see, you know they'll never be the same again


----------



## MartinezTree (Oct 28, 2009)

Back int he day me and my friends would score free 8 balls and shit and on of my firneds at the time did so much coke it put a hole in her nose and you could shine a light thru it and it like came out the other side. My other old friend had to stick a funnel in his nose and we would have to dump it in. Sounds fucked up huh?


----------



## IRONMAN420 (Oct 28, 2009)

My ex-gf once did a line off my dick.
Not really a story but funny regardless.
I will never forget that day...


----------



## MediMaryUser (Oct 28, 2009)

IRONMAN420 said:


> My ex-gf once did a line off my dick.
> Not really a story but funny regardless.
> I will never forget that day...



a very small line lol


----------



## IRONMAN420 (Oct 28, 2009)

MediMaryUser said:


> a very small line lol


 LOL. when your mom did a line off my dick she passed out.


----------



## irishronn (Oct 28, 2009)

*I have a story. Lost my wife, my house and my money on the bright side I got to keep the dog, truck and my job. went to rehab and been off white shit for 20 years*


----------



## MediMaryUser (Oct 28, 2009)

IRONMAN420 said:


> LOL. when your mom did a line off my dick she passed out.



muust of been some strong strong pure stuff for that half 1/10th of a gram to do all that to her lol jk haha


----------



## floridasucks (Oct 28, 2009)

MartinezTree said:


> Back int he day me and my friends would score free 8 balls and shit and on of my firneds at the time did so much coke it put a hole in her nose and you could shine a light thru it and it like came out the other side. My other old friend had to stick a funnel in his nose and we would have to dump it in. Sounds fucked up huh?


haha ...get the funnel!


----------



## DWR (Oct 29, 2009)

IRONMAN420 said:


> My ex-gf once did a line off my dick.
> Not really a story but funny regardless.
> I will never forget that day...





MediMaryUser said:


> a very small line lol




HAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA FUCK WET MYSELF !

What did she get on there a little rock size of a sand corn  ?

rofl... damn, poor girl... bet she had to do another one straight after  

+ REP FUNNNY !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 2, 2009)

hahaha fuckin great shit guys.. keep it coming.


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 3, 2009)

bump.. cuz im bumped...


----------



## Supgee3 (Dec 6, 2009)

I don't do coke, I never have... never will.
but I have rolled a ton of pills in my day, so I'll share one of my stories.

My best friend had recently just died (quadding accident, he flipped over and crushed his head... wasn't wearing a helmet) so naturally me and my other friend were pretty depressed. We got our hands on 10 pills that were so called "white versaces" and they were white little pills with the versace symbol engraved on them. We both ate all 5 at the same time.... and decided to chill for a little bit. Needles to say, we got high... really HIGH... The next few hours were a blur, but then we got the great idea to steal my moms car.... so we stole her car and went cruising.. (I was driving, but I was so high I honestly DO NOT remember driving).... and my buddy calls me and asks us if we wanted to buy shrooms. We were high as balls, so obviously we were gonna buy them... He said for $60 bucks, he'd give us a half ounce... so we were like fuck ya thats a good deal.... I don't know how I drove to where these kids were, but we ended up there and we bought the shrooms.... Super high... no idea how we got home, but when we got home my buddy called and wanted to smoke a blunt, so they dropped buy and we hazed a blunt... and i gave my buddy 1g of mush (he said he split it with his friend, and his buddy got so high he panicked and pulled the fire alarm in his apartment building and they had to evacuate... so they left and my buddy and I decided to eat the mush... I ate the whole 1/4 while high on 5 pills, and my buddy ate 6g(cuz we gave 1 to my buddies).... I was BLACKED out high... I remember waking up lying on the floor biting on my hands... seeing explosions of colours... waking up standing in front of the bathroom mirror... waking up on the couch, in my sisters room, in my bed... like crazy fucking shit... Needles to say my buddy was blacked out high too, experiencing the same shit... We both pass out.... (buddies funeral is the next day).... my friend was so depressed from the crash he didn't even wanna go to our buddies funeral and it took me 4 hours to convince him to go.... we ended up going.... thank god we went... R.I.P Joey


drugs are crazy


----------



## RadioKills (Dec 7, 2009)

Supgee3 said:


> I don't do coke, I never have... never will.
> but I have rolled a ton of pills in my day, so I'll share one of my stories.
> 
> My best friend had recently just died (quadding accident, he flipped over and crushed his head... wasn't wearing a helmet) so naturally me and my other friend were pretty depressed. We got our hands on 10 pills that were so called "white versaces" and they were white little pills with the versace symbol engraved on them. We both ate all 5 at the same time.... and decided to chill for a little bit. Needles to say, we got high... really HIGH... The next few hours were a blur, but then we got the great idea to steal my moms car.... so we stole her car and went cruising.. (I was driving, but I was so high I honestly DO NOT remember driving).... and my buddy calls me and asks us if we wanted to buy shrooms. We were high as balls, so obviously we were gonna buy them... He said for $60 bucks, he'd give us a half ounce... so we were like fuck ya thats a good deal.... I don't know how I drove to where these kids were, but we ended up there and we bought the shrooms.... Super high... no idea how we got home, but when we got home my buddy called and wanted to smoke a blunt, so they dropped buy and we hazed a blunt... and i gave my buddy 1g of mush (he said he split it with his friend, and his buddy got so high he panicked and pulled the fire alarm in his apartment building and they had to evacuate... so they left and my buddy and I decided to eat the mush... I ate the whole 1/4 while high on 5 pills, and my buddy ate 6g(cuz we gave 1 to my buddies).... I was BLACKED out high... I remember waking up lying on the floor biting on my hands... seeing explosions of colours... waking up standing in front of the bathroom mirror... waking up on the couch, in my sisters room, in my bed... like crazy fucking shit... Needles to say my buddy was blacked out high too, experiencing the same shit... We both pass out.... (buddies funeral is the next day).... my friend was so depressed from the crash he didn't even wanna go to our buddies funeral and it took me 4 hours to convince him to go.... we ended up going.... thank god we went... R.I.P Joey
> ...


Cool story bro.

Around here we call that a Hippy Flip.
Mushrooms and E.
I've done the same colour explosion shit but at a party. IT was messed.
I took about 6 tabs of E that was previously laced with shrooms anyways and 4-6 G's of mush.(roughly had a half)

I feel the story. Needless to say.


----------



## jsteezy1290 (Dec 7, 2009)

never did it but sold it


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 7, 2009)

jsteezy1290 said:


> never did it but sold it


i bet thats more fun than doing it..


----------



## jsteezy1290 (Dec 7, 2009)

yep make more money that way lo


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 7, 2009)

RadioKills said:


> *6 tabs of E that was previously laced with shrooms*


Yeah, maybe it was a different drug entirely, an RC of some sort, or MDMA with psilacetin.


----------



## 562FireK (Dec 8, 2009)

So I had my second coke experience last night. Just got two finger dips for the gums though. Was definitely better than the first time, where I snorted, and my throat felt like it closed. Lol 
My brother and his friend came home real eff'ed up on xanax, beer, and coke. Had to babysit them til 6am. I didn't even bother to go to sleep after that. Is coke supposed to make you more awake? I don't even feel tired. Heh..
Lesson of the night: Mixing xanax definitely makes you retarded. Changed my mind on trying it atleast. =P


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 8, 2009)

562FireK said:


> So I had my second coke experience last night. Just got two finger dips for the gums though. Was definitely better than the first time, where I snorted, and my throat felt like it closed. Lol
> My brother and his friend came home real eff'ed up on xanax, beer, and coke. Had to babysit them til 6am. I didn't even bother to go to sleep after that. Is coke supposed to make you more awake? I don't even feel tired. Heh..
> Lesson of the night: Mixing xanax definitely makes you retarded. Changed my mind on trying it atleast. =P


xanax and coke is quite tricky.... throwing alcohol in doesn't help... two at a time, is what I try to do... two at a time, no more.


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 8, 2009)

yea xanax is not something you want to get into... same here if i go past 2 i do stupid shit.


----------



## 562FireK (Dec 8, 2009)

Yea my brother has no self control. He had about 8 beers, 3 zani bars, and did about 3 lines, and weed aswell. He was pretty much forgetting everything like seconds after it'd happen. He'd be chillin, and would freak out bcus he forgot we were in our garage. Lol
Than at 5am, he all the sudden remember he left 2 grams of weed in my dads car. What a night. Ahaha


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 8, 2009)

562FireK said:


> Yea my brother has no self control. He had about 8 beers, 3 zani bars, and did about 3 lines, and weed aswell. He was pretty much forgetting everything like seconds after it'd happen. He'd be chillin, and would freak out bcus he forgot we were in our garage. Lol
> Than at 5am, he all the sudden remember he left 2 grams of weed in my dads car. What a night. Ahaha


haha sounds like some times ive had.


----------



## 562FireK (Dec 8, 2009)

The first time I caught him on all that was even worse, we wake up in the morning, his car is parked on the lawn, both back tires stripped from the car, and random jack in the box food in the fridge. He had no idea what happened. Lol


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 8, 2009)

haha.. reminds me of a time my cousin took 4 bars and ran over a stop sign. the next day he had no idea how his car was fucked up till his friend told him.


----------



## 562FireK (Dec 8, 2009)

Haha that's some scary stuff man.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 8, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> yea xanax is not something you want to get into... same here if i go past 2 i do stupid shit.


Two different drugs... too many combos and the wrong number may come up.


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 9, 2009)

my friend got a gram last night...


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 18, 2009)

chunky....


----------



## Supgee3 (Dec 18, 2009)

I don't do yay, but that looks so pure and clean... fuck.... craving some now


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 18, 2009)

isnt it beautiful....


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 18, 2009)

you got my mouth watering 

havnt done any in a week or two, im dieing haha


----------



## szechy1 (Dec 18, 2009)

one time me and 2 chicks were walking to a party and i just picked up an 8 ball and put it into my chest pocket of my jacket. It was supposed to be a big party and i was already high as shit so i didnt notice anything suspicious about these two guys that were walking up behind me. Next thing i know the girl on my left gets thrown on the ground by one of the guys that charged up behind me and he is trying to snatch her purse so i clocked him in the back of the head and the next thing i know his buddy slams me backward against a car with a snubnosed revolver between my eyes. he told me give him everything so i gave him my wallet and he got the two chicks purses and then ran off into a car. What a pussy bitch huh, but little did he know my wallet only had like three bucks in it and i still had a fat sack of yay in my jacket. the girls were tripped out and wanted to call the cops and went home but since i still had my stash i ended up crusing to the party and started racking lines haha that was an adrinaline rush!!!


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 27, 2009)

szechy1 said:


> one time me and 2 chicks were walking to a party and i just picked up an 8 ball and put it into my chest pocket of my jacket. It was supposed to be a big party and i was already high as shit so i didnt notice anything suspicious about these two guys that were walking up behind me. Next thing i know the girl on my left gets thrown on the ground by one of the guys that charged up behind me and he is trying to snatch her purse so i clocked him in the back of the head and the next thing i know his buddy slams me backward against a car with a snubnosed revolver between my eyes. he told me give him everything so i gave him my wallet and he got the two chicks purses and then ran off into a car. What a pussy bitch huh, but little did he know my wallet only had like three bucks in it and i still had a fat sack of yay in my jacket. the girls were tripped out and wanted to call the cops and went home but since i still had my stash i ended up crusing to the party and started racking lines haha that was an adrinaline rush!!!


haha holy fuck thats a good one. +rep for u.


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 27, 2009)

this past week has been crazy... not like this pic does much justice tho..


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 27, 2009)

Thats a rusty ass razor haha, i keep mine nice n clean


----------



## ...... (Dec 27, 2009)

just came across a 1/2oz,new years is gonna be fun......it it lasts till then


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 27, 2009)

Shit i needa cop some yayo as well for new years


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 27, 2009)

hah hell no thats a brand new blade its just the pic.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 27, 2009)

oh haha that thing looks rusty as hell

I use this lil device


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 27, 2009)

damn i gotta clean mine LOL

been sittin around for a lil


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 27, 2009)

haha nice. what was that a letter opener or something?


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 27, 2009)

...... said:


> just came across a 1/2oz,new years is gonna be fun......it it lasts till then


damm... u should post a pic.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 27, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> haha nice. what was that a letter opener or something?



yea haha yea i broke it at work one day and have been using it ever since, i usually clean it up, but hat grip is nice


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 27, 2009)

i knew that looked familiar...


----------



## ...... (Dec 27, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> damm... u should post a pic.


no cam at the moment but will try and get my moms or find my charger for my old phone to get one up soon.


----------



## swampgrower (Dec 29, 2009)

so what are yall payin for an ounce these days?


----------



## showhard2handle (Dec 29, 2009)

swampgrower said:


> so what are yall payin for an ounce these days?


Checkin in from mid-atlantic seaboard, right off I-95 & zips o that girl never get up over 8billbos. Granted, that may be slighty whacked. Pure fire is closer to 1k. But never over the 1k barrier, kind of a regional mutual understanding.

Fortunately, I been doin descent job leavin that bizzle alone here recently, really never had toooo tough o time w/ her. Her ev-eeill brown cousin was my primary foe. The combination w/ real butta was my true achilles heel. & i mean realll butta. Anway, shes always lurkin & unfortunately a lota buddies still dabble. 

Wish da kine was as abudunt, potency wise in contrast to the boog shoog. Lawdy mercy I wanna be on the west coast. & holy balls, so sorry to hear bout that poor cat that choked on the triple balls. Serious ill-na flashback. wow that was a pisser. Another sad casualty in this fuckn absolute & utter failure of a disaster that is their "drug war" RIP -me brova


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 29, 2009)

im gonna dance with that white lady come new years


----------



## showhard2handle (Dec 29, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3590019]im gonna dance with that white lady come new years[/QUOTE]

Indeed new years is the prob best time 2 partake. Its when ya get 2 see the old timers that have gone virtually straight edge break down & ALL catch the cold. Fantasyfest in key west may be the only one other time better than new years. hav a good one & be safe


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 29, 2009)

yea im going to racc up some fat lines haha


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 29, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3590108]yea im going to racc up some fat lines haha [/QUOTE]

fuck yeaa... my friend is getting a half o.. ill try to get pics.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 29, 2009)

damn foo you always doin it big haha, i used kill 8 balls to my self ina night when i was workin, but this is gonna be my hit in a good month or so


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 29, 2009)

hah... ive never got a 8ball to the face. the most ive done is like 1.2grams


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 29, 2009)

damn i remember being up all night one time, i finished my last line at like 8am the next day, maybe im just a fiend haha


----------



## ...... (Dec 29, 2009)

swampgrower said:


> so what are yall payin for an ounce these days?


800-1400 in philly for raw thats supposed to be fishscale its great no matter what it is,your only paying that much if you dont know anyone.Its better to get something like that fronted then just make double back in a day.

Only got 10grams left of that half now I started with the bumps and kept goin like a asshole.Im gonna try and maintain my self and save it till new years and just take a 8ball and get rid of the rest at the party.Might buy some dust with the money i make back from it new years is gonna be fun never did coke and dust at the same time before.


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 29, 2009)

...... said:


> 800-1400 in philly for raw thats supposed to be fishscale its great no matter what it is,your only paying that much if you dont know anyone.Its better to get something like that fronted then just make double back in a day.
> 
> Only got 10grams left of that half now I started with the bumps and kept goin like a asshole.Im gonna try and maintain my self and save it till new years and just take a 8ball and get rid of the rest at the party.Might buy some dust with the money i make back from it new years is gonna be fun never did coke and dust at the same time before.


dam hahah u crazy!


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 29, 2009)

SICC";3590479]damn i remember being up all night one time said:


> 800-1400 in philly for raw thats supposed to be fishscale its great no matter what it is,your only paying that much if you dont know anyone.Its better to get something like that fronted then just make double back in a day.
> 
> Only got 10grams left of that half now I started with the bumps and kept goin like a asshole.Im gonna try and maintain my self and save it till new years and just take a 8ball and get rid of the rest at the party.Might buy some dust with the money i make back from it new years is gonna be fun never did coke and dust at the same time before.


----------



## ...... (Dec 29, 2009)

has anyone done them both at the same time?I hope I dont die.I'll probably have a good story to add to this thread after new years hopefully it dont involve a trip to the emergency room.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 29, 2009)

haha i wouldn't do it homie fuc that shit, have some one else do it first


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 30, 2009)

done what at the same time?


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 30, 2009)

Angel dust And coke


----------



## Jackp0t08 (Dec 30, 2009)

I just read through this whole thread and laughed a ton.

I dont really have any cool stories, I just stick to my weed. Back in my senior year of high school I was hanging out in an arcade with one of my friends, playing some pool, and her little sister left her purse with us so she rooted through that shit. She found a little baggie of coke and just took it for herself. If I didnt know better I would say it was about half a gram. Not that exciting but I thought it was hilarious at the time; her little sister was 14 and had already been knocked up twice and she was dumb and annoying as fuck so im happy she lost her shit. haha


----------



## showhard2handle (Dec 30, 2009)

...... said:


> has anyone done them both at the same time?I hope I dont die.I'll probably have a good story to add to this thread after new years hopefully it dont involve a trip to the emergency room.



whoaaaa, homey. You talkin bout dustin & tootin together. Or you talkin bout mounted that horse w/ yay?

Obviously, both are dangerous as balls. However the latter actually is enjoyable (of course of it that yo thang), but dude, you tryin to push the envelope of paranoia or somethin (dust & yayy)??? 

I mean, plenty folks hav done it PLENTY. But, I can fid lots mo betta things to spend loot on. Grab some rolls & flip some shoog. OR candy flip it (sounds like ya'll got abundant resources for ANYTHING up there - I actually used to drive up to Philly twice a week foe bout two years for that evil ass brown cousin of that white lady). 

ANyway, way more pleasurable buzz to candy flip, augmented with the boggie shoogie. Just my humble 2 cents.

And sure, ya run the risk of the dreaded 'odie, but jus keep it checked & you should be good.

And for the folks sayin they never took more than a ball, or maybe a G or 2 slap to the face @ once. Obviously, ya never tried the butta. Which is prob. good, VERY GOOD. But myself & PLENTY of my homeys from way back dropped every bit of 1+k in one night (course thats about 8 subsequent trips to the ghetto, but all part of the game). Yeah, forgot bout the ready rock the esays used to grab up in Philly. We'd grab a few pieces just to keep us awake, as we were usually totally zooted on that brown bizzle, & had been up ALL NIGHT drivin. Prob. some of the only ready rock that was descent enough to cop off street. Any other butta, I always insisted on cooking up myself. Alright, closin this memory strand down. Everybody carfeful w/ the sniffles & hav a good year!


----------



## swampgrower (Dec 30, 2009)

showhard2handle said:


> Checkin in from mid-atlantic seaboard, right off I-95 & zips o that girl never get up over 8billbos. Granted, that may be slighty whacked. Pure fire is closer to 1k. But never over the 1k barrier, kind of a regional mutual understanding.
> 
> Fortunately, I been doin descent job leavin that bizzle alone here recently, really never had toooo tough o time w/ her. Her ev-eeill brown cousin was my primary foe. The combination w/ real butta was my true achilles heel. & i mean realll butta. Anway, shes always lurkin & unfortunately a lota buddies still dabble.
> 
> Wish da kine was as abudunt, potency wise in contrast to the boog shoog. Lawdy mercy I wanna be on the west coast. & holy balls, so sorry to hear bout that poor cat that choked on the triple balls. Serious ill-na flashback. wow that was a pisser. Another sad casualty in this fuckn absolute & utter failure of a disaster that is their "drug war" RIP -me brova


id pay 1k for some fire hook me up!


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 31, 2009)

hahahaaaa....


----------



## tebor (Dec 31, 2009)

According to San Francisco General Hospital, 90-percent of all patients who've tested positive for cocaine use have also tested positive for the animal deworming drug levamisole.
U.S. health officials first warned of the drug in September and the CDC just reported that 69-percent of all cocaine seized in the U.S. is tainted with it. While cocaine is often cut with other drugs to both increase its weight and potency, officials don't know why levamisole is being used.
The drug can cause agranulocytosis, which significantly reduces the number of white blood cells in the body causing fever, swollen glands, and painful sores around the mouth and anus. And women seem to be more affected by levamisole than men are. 
"If 90 percent of cocaine users in San Francisco are positive for levamisole and are being exposed to this compound, then why aren't 90 percent of them in the emergency room with these side effects?" asks Kara Lynch, associate chief of the chemistry and toxicology lab at S.F. General.
Oddly enough, San Francisco patients are experiencing a condition that others are not: their skin is turning black! Dr. Jonathan Graf, an assistant professor at S.F. General says their skin appears to be "sloughing" off. He feels that there are other cases of this happening but that people just aren't going to see doctors about it.
It's worth noting that the drug levamisole was found in DJ AM's body along with cocaine, OxyContin, Hydrocodone, Vicodin, Xanax, Ativan, Klonopin, and Benadryl. The entertainer died of an overdose three months ago.




http://sfist.com/2009/12/29/90-percent_of_all_sf_cocaine_cut_wi.php


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 31, 2009)

o nice....


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 31, 2009)

I ended up doin all my coke last night haha

was supposed to save that shit for today but it was just sittin there staring at me


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 31, 2009)

hahaha save coke thats a good one...


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 31, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3596828]I ended up doin all my coke last night haha

was supposed to save that shit for today but it was just sittin there staring at me 





[/QUOTE]

"Sicc" you snorted with a 5 bill!??? Bad luck homey.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 31, 2009)

Its all i had haha

worked like a charm


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 31, 2009)

man all the stories i have on coke are not good. They consist of me talking for days.
letting no one else have the last word, Obviouslylol
Lots of drinking tequila because it always goes smooth with the drip.
I never powdered my gums but everyone else did.

What else. Oyeah, I once tried working out at the gym coked up but.... I got on the treadmill and hopped right back off. lol
went str8 home and started up again hahaha!


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 1, 2010)

crackkked outttt! ill post a pic 2maro... happy new years


----------



## tescu (Jan 1, 2010)

damn man nice story. yeah i dont fuck around with coke or anythign u know just buds


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 1, 2010)

last night was great. got really drunk with a bunch of friends. shot each other with my paintball gun and i got my drunk friend to smoke a bowl of ground beef. ended the night with a decent dub of wite...


----------



## RoundTree (Jan 2, 2010)

Enjoyed my new years as well with the white. Had alot of fat lines and some white cigs, Ended up turning the party into a rave with glow sticks fixed on strings, had the lights off and the black lights on.

fun times


----------



## showhard2handle (Jan 3, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";3596828]I ended up doin all my coke last night haha

was supposed to save that shit for today but it was just sittin there staring at me 

Well that shit show ain't supposed to be staring up at you like the cash in those damn geico commercials.

I thing you did the right thing, bro. Keep walkin the line,. HA!


----------



## smokintreez (Jan 7, 2010)

smoked "moon rocks" (pcp on weed & crack in a blunt) and wound up in the mental hospital strapped to a table with cops holding me down. was on a 72 hour hold there. I think that was more the juice that did it, but ive smoked straight dippers, boat and flakes for years and thats never happened before until there was crack involved


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 7, 2010)

holy shitee... ill remember never to try that.


----------



## smokintreez (Jan 7, 2010)

yeah dont, and dont even try pcp alone if u havent already-- im from an area that is flooded with the water and there are so many people GONE off that shit


----------



## smokintreez (Jan 7, 2010)

unfortunately, I was one myself


----------



## Norcal14 (Jan 8, 2010)

Appreciate life dont be a moron and destroy your body by putting poisions in it!!


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 8, 2010)

Norcal14 said:


> Appreciate life dont be a moron and destroy your body by putting poisions in it!!


what r u talking about? ...plz explain.


----------



## smokintreez (Jan 10, 2010)

yeah i agree , please explain........u are in the hallucinatory substances thread...... what did u expect to find? people that are sober and eat multvitamins every morning before their workout and 9-5 jobs?


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 10, 2010)

fuck vitamins fuck you and fuck you and not u smokintreez... ur cool.. 

come on people i know u have better coke stories... let me hear it!

ok 2nite i drank 9 12oz bud ice, 5.5%alc then i smoked a huge! hit of dmt and i blacked out ahhh fuck it was not really fun.
i almostt threw up but i held it. now i feel like im rollin on acid. and im drinkin more beer. hahaha yeap


----------



## showhard2handle (Jan 26, 2010)

Norcal14 said:


> Appreciate life dont be a moron and destroy your body by putting poisions in it!!


Wow, is this really goin down like this?

On behalf of everyone on this thread, I sincerely apologize for offending any & all of ur delicate fuckin sensibilities.

I mean, i kinda hear ya, I have been walking the tightrope & stayin away from shit for a good while. But holy balls dude, did you expect us to exchange cooking recipes or something?

I mean, it's not like the theads' title is terribly ambiguous. It's pretty straight forward yo.

If you couldn't ascertain that, you have a lot bigger problems to worry bout. 

What does intrigue me, is that you had to read that title, & still read the posts. I'm sensin some serious hypocrisy dude. There are an overwhelming majority of folks in this nation that would say the same to you, simply for being a member of this site & by extension, the lifestlye you lead with it.

Sure you may be a norcal, vegan, all natural crunch, and thats all good.

But people get to different places in their lives at different times. You casting aspersions stating that people on here are "poisining your bodies" is plain fuckin ignorant. 

I believe all of us on this site believe that we as americans (at least the way our founding fathers wanted it), believe that we are informed, intelligent & responsible enough to be in control of our own cognitive freedom.

Yeah, that remark was totally poor form.

You simply were tryn to get a rise outta someone (mission accomplished).

So shame on me, for bitin at that dumbass remark. I shoulda left you alone with your opinions (as u do have the right to state it), just do it in the crunchy category next time. And not a thread so blantantly devoted to something you are so vehemently against. 

Must be difficult being perfect & making all the right moves all the time. Not to mention treating you body like the "Taj Mahal" that it is. More power to ya. Stay up with your "non-judgemental", fair & balanced attitude.


----------



## ...... (Jan 27, 2010)

lmfao exchange cooking recipes!
that had me dieinng


----------



## MeMes (Jan 27, 2010)

it was the first time sniffin yea and i was at these apartments after school hit up some buddies and they busted up some rails i myself got 2 rails and then i had to go home and i skated home and my nose started bleeding and i was wearing a white t shirt and when i got home i ended up with a red t suuwooo


----------



## floridasucks (Aug 2, 2010)

bumppp............


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 2, 2010)

floridasucks said:


> chunky....


Where is Tony Montano's nose when you need it


----------



## floridasucks (Aug 3, 2010)

haha.. love that pic.


----------



## Haddaway (Aug 3, 2010)

showhard2handle said:


> Wow, is this really goin down like this?
> 
> On behalf of everyone on this thread, I sincerely apologize for offending any & all of ur delicate fuckin sensibilities.
> 
> ...


Good job, man.. More power to ya..


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 8, 2011)

this thread deserves a BUMP...


----------



## ...... (Feb 8, 2011)

How can I get a pic up here without it being traced back to me through that metadata shit lol?


----------



## whietiger88101 (Feb 8, 2011)

My first time trying COCO aka Cocain i snorted it an it instently made my nose go numb i freaked out an snorted a hand full of water... crazy huh ! lol


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 8, 2011)

floridasucks said:


> this thread deserves a BUMP...


 Hot damn! God damn! What's the purity on that?!?


----------



## ...... (Feb 9, 2011)

THATS NOT A BUMP!!!
THIS IS A BUMP!!!!

This is what its hittin for over here,yall dont believe it I dont care cause im on.
And the pic wont be up here for long its on that nut ass site 4chn


----------



## ...... (Feb 9, 2011)

lol my pics gone already,It was around 2 O's

Anyway I'll throw a little funny moment/story in.
I was about 17 and me and a couple friends went up into a trap house and one of my friends mom was in there on her knees sucking this guys dick while he was hitting the glass on the couch in the living room with like 6 other people in there just standing around.We still dont let him down about that lol.She was so high and into it that she didn't even know he walked in.
From what I hear now is that shes been clean for a couple years.


----------



## thizz13 (Feb 9, 2011)

mmm first time i tried her we went to a basketball game, and partied like fuckin crazy, i was 18 gooood shit. but most of the shit in town now is wayy too cut up.


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 9, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Hot damn! God damn! What's the purity on that?!?


no idea, i think the flash made it look more white.



...... said:


> lol my pics gone already,It was around 2 O's
> 
> Anyway I'll throw a little funny moment/story in.
> I was about 17 and me and a couple friends went up into a trap house and one of my friends mom was in there on her knees sucking this guys dick while he was hitting the glass on the couch in the living room with like 6 other people in there just standing around.We still dont let him down about that lol.She was so high and into it that she didn't even know he walked in.
> From what I hear now is that shes been clean for a couple years.


haha wow, nice. thanx for posting.

ask shepj about posting pics, he probly has info on that.


----------



## ...... (Feb 9, 2011)

wow I think I might of almost OD earlier.
I looked up the symptoms for it and I was having lots of them.That shit was scary but my girl held me down through it lol.

Has anyone ever overdosed before?
This definitely isn't the kind of shit to toy with.Be careful everyone.


----------



## Daath (Feb 9, 2011)

...... said:


> wow I think I might of almost OD earlier.
> I looked up the symptoms for it and I was having lots of them.That shit was scary but my girl held me down through it lol.
> 
> Has anyone ever overdosed before?
> This definitely isn't the kind of shit to toy with.Be careful everyone.


Dang son! Glad you're okay.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 9, 2011)

Depending on your definition of overdose I'm sure you did.


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 9, 2011)

...... said:


> wow I think I might of almost OD earlier.
> I looked up the symptoms for it and I was having lots of them.That shit was scary but my girl held me down through it lol.
> 
> Has anyone ever overdosed before?
> This definitely isn't the kind of shit to toy with.Be careful everyone.


wow, how much did you do?


----------



## thizz13 (Feb 10, 2011)

some girl just showed up at my door!!? yay


----------



## thizz13 (Feb 10, 2011)

ayo


----------



## Puffer Fish (Feb 10, 2011)

I love the smell of coke !
But it is difficult to do just enough ...
so there is always ... _more_ ...
and 
I hate that _more_ ....

[video=youtube;EAJQbyDcjUg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAJQbyDcjUg[/video]

I have seen many friends spin out on this stuff ....
Not a Psychedelic that is for sure ... _no visionary value_ 
I call it, the perfect crowd stimulant for it creates the perfect distraction ...
which further has to be fueled to maintain ..... some like to be distracted
thinking they can focus.

CAUTION
Great sex stimulant if used correctly.
Crack is just evil.
Habit forming .... not for addictive personalities ...

Over all ...Bahh ... more bad than good. (but that is relative)


----------



## ...... (Feb 12, 2011)

floridasucks said:


> wow, how much did you do?


I'd say about a 8 ball,give or take a few points over 15 hours.
Would anybody that fucks with this shit hard on here consider that a lot or a little in that time period?lol.
My friend said he did way more in that time period and was fine.I guess im just a bitch when it comes to taking this shit lol.


----------



## thizz13 (Feb 12, 2011)

i would say that's not too excessive based on some individuals that i know


----------



## kevin (Feb 12, 2011)

i haven't done any coke in over 25 years but the last time was the best time. i was at a pool hall drinking cold beer, i went to use the can and this dude that was all pimped out in fur was in the stall snorting the shit up. i told him it sounded like he had a bad case of the sniffles, next thing i know he's got his 2 inch long fingernail piled with coke under my nose. after i did it all in 1 hit he got out some more so i could even the load in the other nostril. the shit was the best coke i had ever came across.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Feb 13, 2011)

> I'd say about a 8 ball,give or take a few points over 15 hours.
> Would anybody that fucks with this shit hard on here consider that a lot or a little in that time period?lol.
> My friend said he did way more in that time period and was fine.I guess im just a bitch when it comes to taking this shit lol


The amount of coke you are doing simply tells me of _your state of addiction_.
_From experience_ I can tell you stories as I have witnessed friends
*at first* ... insufflate till .... the septum has been fucked up beyond belief ... 
_they simply could no longer snort that shit ...._
This continued and turned into them ... shooting coke in their hands/crack ... 
I can tell you stories ....

Ohh ... are you taking any valium or perks to get some sleep ....
they got into that .... on the side .... dude's got to sleep ... right ?
Not so nice.

Food for thought.
Cause you are IN relatively early.

Coke is so 80's
And this guy ... is dead.
Good profits ... that is all.









EDIT: Just had a look at the percocet thread .....yup ... you are on your way.


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 13, 2011)

...... said:


> I'd say about a 8 ball,give or take a few points over 15 hours.
> Would anybody that fucks with this shit hard on here consider that a lot or a little in that time period?lol.
> My friend said he did way more in that time period and was fine.I guess im just a bitch when it comes to taking this shit lol.


 the most blow ive ever done in the past was five 1/16th in about a lil over 24 hours of straight using.. this would also be the same reason that i don't touch the stuff any more.. i've got wayyyy too much of an addictive personality to be screwing with this stuff any more.. which also happens to be why i don't drink very much any more as drinking for me leads me right to coke.. they go hand and hand for me..


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 13, 2011)

And this guy is also the biggest badass to have ever been.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Feb 13, 2011)

> And this guy is also the biggest badass to have ever been


Don't loose yourself in a story ...


----------



## DarthD3vl (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## thizz13 (Feb 13, 2011)

cocaine cowboys


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 13, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> Don't loose yourself in a story ...


 I believe that would be the opposite of my goal.


----------



## ...... (Feb 14, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> The amount of coke you are doing simply tells me of _your state of addiction_.
> _From experience_ I can tell you stories as I have witnessed friends
> *at first* ... insufflate till .... the septum has been fucked up beyond belief ...
> _they simply could no longer snort that shit ...._
> ...


only do it when I sell it or get it for somebody which has only been a few times a year for a little bit now.
I would never shoot or smoke that shit.im sure just like you I could go on and on about people who lost there lives to that shit and almost every other drug except weed,even all of your guys loved halucinogens people go nuts from.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 14, 2011)

...... said:


> only do it when I sell it or get it for somebody which has only been a few times a year for a little bit now.
> I would never shoot or smoke that shit.im sure just like you I could go on and on about people who lost there lives to that shit and almost every other drug except weed,even all of your guys loved halucinogens people go nuts from.


 Only temporarily.  And only if they are already predisposed to mental instability.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Feb 14, 2011)

> Only temporarily. And only if they are already predisposed to mental instability.


----------



## ...... (Feb 15, 2011)

true lol.
but still aids in fucking there life up.


anyway I found a little over an 8 ball today,on one of the main streets around here.I't was 1 rock with a little bit of shake.This gotta be some of the most garbage I ever encountered.Remember everyone just cause your buying rocks dont mean your shits good.It's easy to re rock it and make idiots think it came right off the plane.
I didn't taste it to see what it was either lol,I got someone else to.I would never try any powder I found in the middle of the street lmfao.
I gave away 2 grams and kept one for myself.I didn't feel anything from this but numb.Didn't even get into that energetic talking mood.


----------



## SnakierGrizzly (Feb 15, 2011)

Dont touch the stuff, i only like the smell of it


----------



## DarthD3vl (Feb 15, 2011)

don't touch the stuff, just like how it feels in the veins.
Don't touch the stuff, just inhale it.
don't touch the stuff, unless preforming in snuff.


----------



## Gold medal bong hits (Feb 15, 2011)

Some funny stories in here.Havent done coke myself. I think I'm gonna keep it that way. =)


----------



## ...... (Feb 15, 2011)

SnakierGrizzly said:


> Dont touch the stuff, i only like the smell of it


 never heard someone say they like the smell lol.
whenever I would get that good raw it always had a nasty bitterish chemical smell kinda like the taste.
Not a acetone like smell,It only smelled like that for a short time after I rocked it.


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 15, 2011)

did 30 today. some dank. wish i could post a pic but i dont have a camera cord.


----------



## ...... (Feb 18, 2011)

I'll add another story....
I was 16 and just started getting into it and learning about it.
Well I did about a teen in like 2 hours for what was my 3rd or 4th time trying it.
Im shaking like crazy lol,all numb and eyes bugged the fuck out.

Me and my cousin rigged up a homemade press out of a carjack and these metal steps on are back porch lol.
Well im trying to press 2 oz's with this carjacke under the steps with a phonebook on the jack for a platform to put the coke on.
I set it up so it seems like it will work good and it probably would of if the steps weren't rusted lol.
Im jacking this shit up and I didn't even notice how much the step was bending but I keep going and the step eventually popped off and smacked me in the forhead and the seram wrap the coke was wrapped in split and rocks went flying everywhere lol.
I ended up with a giant gash in my head that I still have a scar from that and had to pick up little coke rocks for 2 hours while holding paper towels to my leaking head lol that shit sucked so bad.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Feb 18, 2011)

I think i was like 15 the first time i smoked some premo.... primo? i got it from an albino, thats what makes it crazy story i guess


----------



## ...... (Feb 18, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> I think i was like 15 the first time i smoked some premo.... primo? i got it from an albino, thats what makes it crazy story i guess


lol that is crazy.
Is primo weed or some kind of base?


----------



## ...... (Feb 18, 2011)

I knew an albino black girl lol.
was one of the ugliest girls I ever seen.
no racism intended but she looked like a white baboon lol.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Feb 18, 2011)

...... said:


> lol that is crazy.
> Is primo weed or some kind of base?


primo here is weed, with coke sprinkled on it, like shake and bake but with cocain and weed


----------



## ...... (Feb 18, 2011)

ohhhh.....
people call that turbo here.
Does it even do anything?lol
Wouldn't it be close to smoking some bullshit crack?


----------



## DarthD3vl (Feb 18, 2011)

I dont really know only did it a few times, kinda seemed like a waste of both


----------



## ...... (Feb 18, 2011)

I might put some on the top of my ciggarette next time I get some.lol I'll tell yall if it does anything.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 18, 2011)

...... said:


> I might put some on the top of my ciggarette next time I get some.lol I'll tell yall if it does anything.


 Of course it'll do something.  It just takes alot to do something noticeable, and is therefore extremely wasteful.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Feb 18, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Of course it'll do something.  It just takes alot to do something noticeable, and is therefore extremely wasteful.


thats how i feel about it in general.


----------



## ...... (Feb 18, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Of course it'll do something.  It just takes alot to do something noticeable, and is therefore extremely wasteful.


lol fuck that idea then.
Knew someone who would buy 40 worth just to sprinkle it on his weed to lol.I guess I was right telling him to just snort it.


----------



## ...... (Feb 18, 2011)

and another kind of funny story lol.

It was snowing and I grabbed a 8 ball for a friend.
Im walking and theres this old guy on my old street with a german shepard lol.I walk up to him because I always say high and usually had a conversation with him.I have the 8 ball in my pocket and when I get close the dog freaked out,wouldn't listen to his crazy nazi commands and bit my pocket area where the ball was lol.I just got a few scratches from it but I slipped on ice and sprained the hell out of my wrist.
The dog never freaked when I had weed but when he smelled that coke he went nuts on me lol.


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 18, 2011)

...... said:


> I might put some on the top of my ciggarette next time I get some.lol I'll tell yall if it does anything.


they call those choppers here, but its where you take tobacco out of the cig and repack it with coke mixed in. pretty nasty to me cause i dont smoke cigs. i would top my bong hits with it back in the day tho.


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 18, 2011)

...... said:


> and another kind of funny story lol.
> 
> It was snowing and I grabbed a 8 ball for a friend.
> Im walking and theres this old guy on my old street with a german shepard lol.I walk up to him because I always say high and usually had a conversation with him.I have the 8 ball in my pocket and when I get close the dog freaked out,wouldn't listen to his crazy nazi commands and bit my pocket area where the ball was lol.I just got a few scratches from it but I slipped on ice and sprained the hell out of my wrist.
> The dog never freaked when I had weed but when he smelled that coke he went nuts on me lol.


haha wow, was it an old drug dog or something?


----------



## ...... (Feb 18, 2011)

I think lol.I know the guy was never a cop who owned him but I think his son might be.
It was definitely trained like one because he would always shout crazy german commands at it.


----------



## skiweeds (Feb 18, 2011)

got a couple interesting stories from back in my coke days. havent done it in years and nor do i plan on going back. a friend and i were doing lines in his basement. he had an old textbook he stole from high school years before and had many lines on it. probably about $200 or 300 worth. we were just sitting and talking, snorting a bit every so often. he had the textbook on the arm of his chair the whole time. under the arm of the chair was a garbage can. at one point he knocked the book over and it all fell in the garbage can with all the coke. 

not too many days later the same situation. we're in his basement just talking. same textbook with about the same amount of coke just sitting on the arm of his chair. i said you may want to move that, remember what happen last time? hes like no it will be fine. sure enough not much longer, right in the garbage can again. we're both germaphobes and not desperate enough so we didnt try to recover any of it. 

then another day, same friend, we both worked at a fast food place at the time. im at work and he comes in not much later all pissed off. he says look at this! he had a small white spot on his shirt. same thing happen, he had it on the textbook on the arm of the chair and it dumped in the garbage and on his shirt.

got another story but wasnt really so funny, in fact pretty sad. friend of ours had a history of taking drug use to the extreme. he wasnt a bad guy but had a bad drug problem. we did bad drugs our selves but were much more careful and responsible being so paranoid of cops and overdosing. anyways the kid was on a bunch of pills like oxycontin or morphine. probabyl also drunk because he had an alcohol problem as well. my same friend went over to his house to sell him some coke. the next mourning the guy's mom found him unresponsive. the paramedics tried reviving him but failed. he was only in his early 20s. not long after we realized we were getting more and more addicted to coke. it was always way too pricey especially where we lived. stuff seemed to be getting weaker, or maybe our tolerances were getting too high. i quit doing all drugs eventually except for weed and alcohol. to this day i still have never went back. nothing to do with my friend dying, it just made me feel like shit when it wore off. even much worse than when i first started using. i felt nauseous like the flu when it wore off. i'd do more and feel great. been about 8 years now and i dont miss it. to this day i still wont use hard drugs like that. alcohol is bad but im a social drinker. weed is bad too but the lesser of the evils and you dont feel like shit after so its been my drug of choice. then just use a little caffiene to combat the fatigue. then if i come across it, i like to do adic or mushrooms a few times a year. they're not as harmful as people say as long as used responsibly in a safe setting. stay away from coke though, its terrible for you and may very well kill you. im lucky i have the willpower i do and was able to quit without any help.


----------



## ...... (Feb 20, 2011)

lol I would of snapped if my friend spilled it,then again the same way lol.

I like how it would make me think really deep into my head about stuff.I gotta say it saved me a few times from getting robbed/locked up.
Those are stories I'll probably write another day.Im to high right now.


fuck it I'll put one down now lol.
A local smoker wanted to buy a gun and a half oz lmfao I know it sounds stupid.So he calls me and I tell him I'll call him back in a couple minutes.I get ahold of both the coke and find a small .22 for sale.
I got the guy with the .22 and another with the coke coming over my house then I get into a deep thought out of nowhere about why the fuck this smoker would want these and where he got the money lol.I keep trying to give him the benefit of the doubt that he wasn't a informant.I eventually say fuck it and call it off and I wasn't getting anything out the deal unless someone wanted to be nice to me lol.
I didn't think local cops would really risk trying to set up a sting to buy a gun either.

I find out a week later this crackhead hit a 60 year old woman with a pair of bolt cutters for the money she withdrawled from a atm and started snitching when the cops charged him with attempted murder for it.That was fucking crazy.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Feb 26, 2011)

What a commercial ... blows me away !!

[video=youtube;2-ckIv1tiaU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-ckIv1tiaU&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Karmapuff (Feb 26, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> What a commercial ... blows me away !!
> 
> [video=youtube;2-ckIv1tiaU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-ckIv1tiaU&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


Bwahaha xD


----------



## ...... (Feb 26, 2011)

lmfao hahahahaha isn't toot crack?


----------



## egon (Mar 10, 2011)

WINNING + coke = WINNING TWICE AS FAST


----------



## Luger187 (Mar 11, 2011)

the last few times i did coke, i ended up in the hospital after having bad seizures. i fuckin hate coke. its not that great anyways. i get all jittery and anxious haha

oh yeah. because of this, i now have a positive drug test for cocaine in my medical files. so much for my health insurance covering me...


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 12, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I always eat my joint and blunt roaches. Those things are huge.


He aint lying. I have been known to do that.


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 12, 2011)

ive seen someone do it but doesnt it taste like rez..


----------



## Luger187 (Mar 12, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> He aint lying. I have been known to do that.


LOL

10 characters


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 12, 2011)

i was picking up teens over in k n a for 55, and selling them to peeps that i worked for for 80.. was making a mint after the regular coke dealer quit and moved to va with his wife.. one day this guy paid me up front for three teens, and i had just gotten paid that day as well, so i picked up two for myself..
so i had a lil over a 1/4 oz of blow, and went to town.. just never showed up to work that night as my boy and i just did rope after rope of it.. i went home and cooked the rest up and missed another day of work.. i called in and acted like i had gotten arrested, and luckily didn't get fired on the spot.. the worst part was having to work for half a week for free so that i could pay the dude back for his blow that i stuck up my nose..
i haven't touched coke in over ten years now, nor her nasty brother horse, but i have some crazy ass stories about those days for sure..


----------



## ...... (Mar 12, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i was picking up teens over in k n a for 55, and selling them to peeps that i worked for for 80.. was making a mint after the regular coke dealer quit and moved to va with his wife.. one day this guy paid me up front for three teens, and i had just gotten paid that day as well, so i picked up two for myself..
> so i had a lil over a 1/4 oz of blow, and went to town.. just never showed up to work that night as my boy and i just did rope after rope of it.. i went home and cooked the rest up and missed another day of work.. i called in and acted like i had gotten arrested, and luckily didn't get fired on the spot.. the worst part was having to work for half a week for free so that i could pay the dude back for his blow that i stuck up my nose..
> i haven't touched coke in over ten years now, nor her nasty brother horse, but i have some crazy ass stories about those days for sure..


lol teens in KnA for 55?Was it stepped on like crazy lol?Im just gonna guess and say that it was around somerset station?


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 12, 2011)

yo dot's.. gotta clean out that inbox brother...


----------



## ...... (Mar 13, 2011)

its clear.......


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 13, 2011)

Dear God.... White Dust the infamous storm of white lightning got's over 10,000 thread reads, congrats. I think I posted here before. The whole Tony Montana thing strolled into fantasy but really what more gots to me said about cocaine and its stories of lust, gambling, mobbery, and some fine plant being rooted like it was more important than Oil 

Oh wait, this has a lot to be said.... By me, who knows? I may be the next dumby Johnny Knoxville


----------



## floridasucks (Jun 7, 2011)

zentozias said:


> haha..these are great. i have a story too. its not really funny but it is definately memorable. it was my friends birthday(another excuse to get really coked up all day long) and it was at the height of my "coke days". so i got a gram and my friend and i killd it in like half an hour. we went to south beach and were riding around listening to music. after a lil we started to crash..BIIIGGG TIMMEEE.. i have never felt soo fukn shitty. i guess the clean was not that clean or somthing cuz i never felt a crash that intense. so we pulled together hundred dollars and copped from another dealer who hoookked us up (all within a span of about 2 hours). we end up at some party. and mee.. being a cracked out piece of shit went to the bathroom and did about a gram in one line and finished what we had. my friend from before disappeared and i had no clue what happnd to him, but i didnt care i was having too much fun. i get a phone call from an "UNKNOWN NUMBER" i answer it. its an old friend from middle school who somehow got my number. the first thing he tells me is "im soo coked up" and i respond with "we should meet up rite now...get some more and hang out." we do and before i know it the sun is comming up and i have spent about 200 dollars on coke in one night. i begin to crash...my friend whips out a couple of bars and i take one. my mom ends up commin home and my girlfriend comes over (neither have a clue that i have ever even tried coke). my mom makes me a sandwich and brings it to me. my gf is ontop of me smaking my face trying to wake me up. apparently i was sweating like crazy and dr00ling and shivering . i was not responding to anything. i suddenly stop and say "im tired im going to bed"..woke up 19 hours later


party hard to the end. RIP cuz.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jun 7, 2011)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is your Cuz I take it ...
Ya hard core kid !!
From what it sounds like ...

RIP


----------



## floridasucks (Jun 7, 2011)

yes thats him. definitely took it to far sometimes but loved every minute of it. 

i never had a bad time with him. awesome memories.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jun 7, 2011)

He Lives In YOur Head ... right in that reality 4 ever ...
Aside any religion and cultural belief ...

And YOU know how to tap into that in a second.
_*I know YOU can*_. That secret place.
In that sense YOU Both are eternal !

Make those Memories ... Organic .... do not LOOSE them.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jun 8, 2011)

Every time I've done coke I had to shit. I'm guessing it was cut pretty hardcore with baby laxative...

Whoever said that stuff is the devil is not lying. I love coke, but it's extremely dangerous for someone like me (my addictive personality). It's supposedly the most addictive substance known to mankind and I cannot argue that. I had to check myself into rehab for that shit once when I was 19, and again when I was 23. F-that


----------



## Squizz (Jun 10, 2011)

Coke sucks. I've done a ton this week already. Not too happy about having to pay my buddy $100 today, that I owe him. It's just too much money, hard on the body, and the comedown sucks. I'd rather just smoke weed.


----------



## hoss12781 (Jun 10, 2011)

Fuck coke - white devil is an apt description. Totally ruined my little bros life, and by extension my family's for about 10 years. He looks like me so I gave him a copy of my driver's license when I turned 21 so he could go out drinking (just being a nice older bro). He took my license and a check I left my father cause I owed him some dough and went to my bank, opened a 5k credit line blew all that up his nose then turned on my savings and checking accounts. Totally wiped me out. He's clean now thank christ, and has apologized and tried to pay back what he could but that stuff totally turned him into someone/something else. 
If you want to get jacked up go to your doctor and tell him you have a learning disability, get some adderall or ritalin - much cleaner and safer.


----------



## Squizz (Jun 10, 2011)

hoss12781 said:


> Fuck coke - white devil is an apt description. Totally ruined my little bros life, and by extension my family's for about 10 years. He looks like me so I gave him a copy of my driver's license when I turned 21 so he could go out drinking (just being a nice older bro). He took my license and a check I left my father cause I owed him some dough and went to my bank, opened a 5k credit line blew all that up his nose then turned on my savings and checking accounts. Totally wiped me out. He's clean now thank christ, and has apologized and tried to pay back what he could but that stuff totally turned him into someone/something else.
> If you want to get jacked up go to your doctor and tell him you have a learning disability, get some adderall or ritalin - much cleaner and safer.


Man, I've heard too many stories like this. Coke really is a terrible substance.


----------



## bicycleday (Jun 10, 2011)

Epic thread! some funny stories, but the underlying tone of long term use is obvious... Never tried coke and I'm glad I didn't, too addictive a personality 

My choice of drug was "the poor man's coke" speed. Im not in the US btw, when I first got into it though it was amp sulfate based and it was totally different to meth, it didn't have the same evil intensity and paranoia, mind you when I was using that in the late 90's when I was first into it and I was only bombing or snorting it, when I started blasting it it was more and more meth based until that became
all that was available. Anyways I can feel me starting to waffle a bit

I don't really have a lot of funny stories from my tweeking days, I didn't pay for it that often, but there was a trade off where my place was basically a safe house 24/7 as needed for some key people in my area, which brought with it cans and cans of worms...

Anyways to summarise coke, crack, meth, speed all of those nasty white powder, liquid, rocky substances are EVIL

I only stick to bud these days... oh and I drink a little... and maybe occasionally I might crack a benzo or 2 or some ambien

BUT I don't do coke/crack/meth/speed and I CERTAINLY don't freebase


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jun 12, 2011)

Your brother sounds like the typical coke addict hoss. Sorry you both had to go through that. I just know how I was on that shit and how my coke use effected everyone else in my life. 

Basically, if you have an addictive personality...stay the fuck away from coke cuz it will grab you and hold on real tight. I haven't touched the shit in over 8 years but I STILL think about it once in a while. That smell...that taste...mmmm fuck I better shut up


----------



## hiphip247 (Jun 12, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> Your brother sounds like the typical coke addict hoss. Sorry you both had to go through that. I just know how I was on that shit and how my coke use effected everyone else in my life.
> 
> Basically, if you have an addictive personality...stay the fuck away from coke cuz it will grab you and hold on real tight. I haven't touched the shit in over 8 years but I STILL think about it once in a while. That smell...that taste...mmmm fuck I better shut up



yea the smell and taste is like no other. gotta love that drip.


----------



## floridasucks (Jul 13, 2011)

do some coke!

[youtube]xGuzKonQQJg[/youtube]


----------

